# Before and after pictures



## BettaDew

Do any of you guys have "before and after" pictures of your bettas? 
Once you bought it and after they've been with you for a while?

Here are 2 interesting ones that I have. 
The blue halfmoon double tail (Clark) I bought at Petco, and the Crowntail (Sparks) I bought him sick at walmart, and so far doing so much better:

View attachment 70227


View attachment 70228


View attachment 70229


View attachment 70230


----------



## betta lover1507

nice o3o 

yes i do 

sharky the II (before) :








sharky after .3. :








not the best photo's i know @[email protected];; but he's grown alot


----------



## BettaDew

i can see the difference! His blue is a little darker too on the second picture. Good looking little fellow


----------



## RoMay

@BettaDew wow what a change time and a lot of TLC will do. Especially the last betta.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Egh, I have sorta when I first got him (the bad pic), after tailbite (2nd pic) and currently! He has grown some fins since his tailbiting incident.  I have a really good pic of his long flowy fins when I first got him but its on my phone I simply can't get it on my desktop Grrr...


----------



## rmarkham

Before 10/14

















After 
Week-ish of 11/26


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Buddy Blue the day I brought him home from Walmart...
View attachment 70271

And now...
View attachment 70272


----------



## homegrown terror

Jack Skellington the day he arrived:










Jack Skellington after he moved into his new home and colored up:










Vlad the Impaler when we bought him (we thought he was either a pineapple or a MG)










Vlad now, turns out he's a chocolate:


----------



## BettaDew

RoMay said:


> @BettaDew wow what a change time and a lot of TLC will do. Especially the last betta.


Yeah, i bought him way sick, i felt bad and brought him home. And now he's pretty healthy 
What does TLC means?


----------



## BettaDew

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Egh, I have sorta when I first got him (the bad pic), after tailbite (2nd pic) and currently! He has grown some fins since his tailbiting incident.  I have a really good pic of his long flowy fins when I first got him but its on my phone I simply can't get it on my desktop Grrr...


Nice change!


----------



## BettaDew

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Buddy Blue the day I brought him home from Walmart...


Oh wow great change you have there!


----------



## BettaDew

Wow remarkable changes people!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

TLC= Tender Loving Care 

These are always amazing, especially the second one!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

This is Spud who is what I used to think was a marble boy but he kept changin his colors until he seems to have soldified now. Before he was almost all white except for a few little spots which seemed black but kind of progressed into what he is now. He is a darkish greenish/blueish now lol. That was taken today so it is pretty accurate

Edit: Last 2 pix is a middle ground pic or transition phase.


----------



## BettaDew

AyalaCookiejar said:


> TLC= Tender Loving Care
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## BettaDew

oh wow, thats a lot of color change you've got there LeoTheLakerBetta !


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Thank you! I am surprised myself, but he is kind of moody about his colors lol. Sometimes he will go back and forth between dark and the light middleground but it takes a while in between changes. *shrugs* He hasn't found his true self I guess


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

He will probably keep changing colors, then. It is very common.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

BettaDew said:


> Oh wow great change you have there!


Thanks! He was my very first betta and has done so well..he has outlived some of my "healthier" bettas since then...I love him so much!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Janey was bought because she looked so sad and small next to some large plakats who had color... I bred her, thinking she was a veiltail cellophone - instead she was a bloody doubletail geno and was iridescent grizzle turquoise :roll: Found this out after breeding. She shimmers in different lights ^_^


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Wow thats cool! She is pretty


----------



## Sena Hansler

LOl thanks. If Phantom Menace does that stupid color change again (which makes him look like an overgrown pansy, with a light lavender colour) I'll take a picture to compare to his dark purple and black body :lol:


----------



## Alcemistnv

Banana after bringing him home









Banana one week later









Banana today










I have no idea what his coloring is. I swore he was a chocolate because his body is actually rather dark


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I think his curled dorsal fin is kinda cute.. My new betta has a curled pelvic fin that is slightly shorter than the other one.


----------



## BettaDew

Sena Hansler said:


> Janey was bought because she looked so sad and small next to some large plakats who had color... I bred her, thinking she was a veiltail cellophone - instead she was a bloody doubletail geno and was iridescent grizzle turquoise :roll: Found this out after breeding. She shimmers in different lights ^_^


How cool is that?! Very gorgeous fish  Sometimes I feel like getting the worst ones out there just to see what they'll turn out to be. I know i'll probably be doing that soon again!


----------



## BettaDew

Alcemistnv said:


> Banana after bringing him home


The curl is his identity ;-)


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well I had spent so much time looking for a doubletail and there was a geno chilling out infront of me! :lol:


----------



## Alcemistnv

The curl on Banana is literally my favorite thing about him


----------



## Tikibirds

I have a bunch. Ignore the 2007 dates. My camera is stuck in a alternate dimension or something..

LUCKY - RIP
Before









AFTER









SUSHI - RIP

Before









AFTER. Once she was given a heater - she turned almost black with royal blue rays on her fins. 









Edit - found a better pic









Opal Essence - she wasnt in bad shape but she has growed up 


















Lucky Stars

















Feeling a bit better









Now










Ba sing se - who I got for my soerity









and what "she" grew up into >.< He stays mostly on the left of the tank. The ladies mostly on the right








I got more but that shall do for now


----------



## BettaDew

Wow what a difference on lucky stars! Nice one


----------



## Sena Hansler

Wait... the ammonia was at 8.0?! yikes. Good job!


----------



## rafa2k

BettaDew said:


> View attachment 70230


What type of Beta is this? BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## horsyqueen

Wow such lovely differences, my Chi changed colour but from black to red. I was told i was doing something wrong.


----------



## BettaDew

rafa2k said:


> What type of Beta is this? BEAUTIFUL!!


It's a crowntail ;-)


----------



## logisticsguy

BettaDew! So nice to see you here. Great to have another friend on the forum. Your gonna love it here. Your fish looks much better. It is wonderful what good care can do for a betta.


----------



## Sena Hansler

My doubletail is showing he would love to breed :roll: his colors are deeper, I'll post pictures of the before and after soon!


----------



## Rockandrollgirl09

That is amazing everyones is really good


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Tikibirds said:


> and what "she" grew up into >.< He stays mostly on the left of the tank. The ladies mostly on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got more but that shall do for now


Your not going to separate him? Or already did? Lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

Excuse the bugger's chewed fins, he decided to chew them off before I had him in his 5 gallon downstairs :roll:


----------



## BettaDew

Sena Hansler said:


> Excuse the bugger's chewed fins, he decided to chew them off before I had him in his 5 gallon downstairs :roll:


Loved the change!


----------



## BettaDew

logisticsguy said:


> BettaDew! So nice to see you here. Great to have another friend on the forum. Your gonna love it here. Your fish looks much better. It is wonderful what good care can do for a betta.


Thanks Logisticsguy !


----------



## Sena Hansler

thanks


----------



## carbonxxkidd

This is one of my bettas, Krycek, on the day that I got him:










This is what he looks like now - his fins grow more every day! He is also in a different tank now than in the first picture, with an LED light so his colors really pop, but I think he looks like a totally different fish. Lucky for me he was pretty healthy when I got him, just needed warm water and love.


----------



## Sena Hansler

wow!!


----------



## BettaDew

Nice


----------



## polukoff

These last two pictures are why you shouldn't breed rosetails, they end up like this when they get older. Poor fella has trouble swimming with all that finnage.


----------



## Tikibirds

> Wait... the ammonia was at 8.0?! yikes. Good job!


I think it was higher then that because the water turned blue and that's not even ON the API chart. :shock:



> Your not going to separate him? Or already did? Lol


As of right now he is going to stay in there, which I know goes aganist everything we have been told about male bettas. Normally most people start to suspect they have a male in with the ladies because the male becomes more aggressive as he gets older. This guy never became more aggressive. I only suspected it when he kept growing. 

I do keep a close eye on them - no one seems stressed or sickly and I almost never see nipped fins. Some chasing and sometimes he flares but that's about it. No breeding stripes, no stress stripes or anything. 

The only aggression I saw was when they were all tiny and I first put the original 4 together. The ladies ganged up on him and I had to remove him. I put them back a few minutes later. I wonder if he can remember that?

I think OFL also has males with females but in a muh bigger tank. I'm not saying to go out a drop a male into your female tank or anything. it most likely would not work. I'm just telling the story of why there is still a male in my tank.


----------



## BettaDew

Nice @Polukoff !


----------



## BettaDew

polukoff said:


> These last two pictures are why you shouldn't breed rosetails, they end up like this when they get older. Poor fella has trouble swimming with all that finnage.


I didn't know they got like that later on :| But it's still nice ;-)


----------



## BettaDew

This is my female CT I bought at Walmart. Her name is Lane, here are the before and after photos:


----------



## BettaDew

Update on Sparks!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

It's only been two days, but this is Weehawk's improvement so far, after the poor thing had to be transported by train in that little vase from a country town to my inner city home:


----------



## ktbrew

This thread is awesome! You all have done amazing jobs!


----------



## RedCassette

Weehawk is stunning! He reminds me of a koi fish.


----------



## BettaDew

Sparrowhawk said:


> It's only been two days, but this is Weehawk's improvement so far, after the poor thing had to be transported by train in that little vase from a country town to my inner city home:


Very nice bettta!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Thank you both! I can't wait until he's fully recovered! ^.^

This thread is both heartbreaking and heartwarming. Sad because of the conditions these poor fish are in before they're in loving hands, but it gives me the warm and fuzzies to see them healthy after all the badness. ^.^


----------



## majesticstorm

Before:








He didn't seem to have the energy as the other bettas at Petco. When the others flared at him, he didn't seem to notice them and pretty much looked like the above picture...until he got into his new 5.5gallon heated tank. :-D

Today:








He's marbled a bit, and is quite quirky and active. 








In all his glory XP


----------



## BettaDew

Very nice !


----------



## jfield

Bettadew! Love your crowntail! That is one lovely fish! His tail is gorgeous!


----------



## BettaDew

jfield said:


> Bettadew! Love your crowntail! That is one lovely fish! His tail is gorgeous!


Thank you! when i bought him he was horrible poor thing, but now he looks way healthier. He's on the first post of this thread


----------



## Thomasdog

Betta Dew- that boy is amazing!!! His color is stunning !!!!


----------



## jfield

Yes, I just saw your first post. Goodness me, that murky water he was in that cup. He must have been so glad now!
I too see quite a lot nice transformation in here. Is always happy to see our fishy turns beautiful.


----------



## BettaDew

Thomasdog said:


> Betta Dew- that boy is amazing!!! His color is stunning !!!!


Thanks


----------



## MoonShadow

These are just a couple of the bettas I've rescued over these years. All of these guys were in the last 5-6 months

Before









After










Before









After










Before









After










Before









After


----------



## BettaDew

very nice!


----------



## SQUIRT1216

Before









After







[/QUOTE]

Wow, the last one turn from red to green 0.0


----------



## SpeakNow13

My baby Monty when I brought him home, Two weeks later, and Now


----------



## BettaDew

What a difference SQUIRT1216 !


----------



## BettaDew

nice change SpeakNow13 !


----------



## SQUIRT1216

that ain't mine, even though i wish. I accidentally quoted the guy above me


----------



## BettaDew

SQUIRT1216 said:


> that ain't mine, even though i wish. I accidentally quoted the guy above me


oh lol


----------



## Mirage23

This was probably the best thread I could ever stumble upon


----------



## SpeakNow13

Thank you! I'll post more as he grows and changes. I also have a wal Mary rescue that had horrible fin rot when I got her. I'll post an after in a few weeks


----------



## BettaDew

Mirage23 said:


> This was probably the best thread I could ever stumble upon


yeah i like it a lot too


----------



## BettaDew

My blue double tail just got his tail fin ripped...


----------



## Tissien

I think I should show my fishes too 

So Aimaru - 1st day in new home (23.09.2011), after two weeks and after one year 










And my two girls, after 3 months (15.09.2012 - 14.12.2012) 

Iria










Aria











(more pictures in my thread  )


----------



## BettaDew

oh wow! big changes!


----------



## fleetfish

So I thought I would update on Aztec, my finrot baby. He's only been with me for a week, but he has come out of the worst of it and he's got nice healthy ends. I'm so happy that he's okay ... I seriously didn't want to lose him, his colours are too gorgeous! 

Aztec a week ago ~

















Aztec midweek ~ A chunk was coming off of his anal :/









Aztec today, giving me attitude ^__^ ~

















Sorry for all the pics ... but I love this little guy too much


----------



## BettaDew

Nice!


----------



## Mirage23

Got her Saturday night which is the top picture. The bottom picture is her Sunday night. Poor little thing was pale and her fins are so torn. I hope I can help her


----------



## Mirage23

Her fins didn't have color before the top picture was taken


----------



## fleetfish

I'm sure she will recover with aquarium salt (1 TSP/ gallon) and a heater and daily water changes. I have Aztec in a 1 gallon which is good for a hospital tank. Best of luck with her! And please post recovery pics!


----------



## Rainbows

Aqua
Before
View attachment 72390

After
View attachment 72391


----------



## BettaDew

nice one


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Just rescued my first betta on Wednesday (two days ago). 

This is him in his cup when I got him. He had really high ammonia in his cup water and was very very sad.









This is him yesterday:









This is him today.









I'm in awe, and so so so excited about his progress already


----------



## TheCheese909

My boy Steel.. He was a PetSmart HM  He's changed the most out of all the Betta's I have had.


----------



## Ganymede

Jazz the day I got him (26 Dec):










Jazz today (5 Jan):










Of course, he's a marble, but he had eating and flaring issues and stayed pretty pale up until this week. Now he's chipper and colourful like all the rest uwu


----------



## BettaDew

Very nice


----------



## Fenghuang

TheCheese909 said:


> My boy Steel.. He was a PetSmart HM  He's changed the most out of all the Betta's I have had.


Wow, he doesn't even look like the same fish. Love the deep red.


----------



## madmonahan

I cant post these pictures all at once but:

About a month ago:

View attachment 73059


----------



## madmonahan

Today:

View attachment 73061


----------



## Sixwolf

My betta certainly changed a lot! This change occurred in under two weeks at that.


----------



## ShukiAi

Wow! This thread is fantastic! I'm loving all the before and after pictures. Great job everyone and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Kytkattin

My female dalmatian. Not a spot on her when I bought her from Petsmart. Now she is one of the prettiest, best spotted dalmatian girls I know! She also grew more than one whole inch in just body, not to mention the serious fins she got for a female. Also, I can see her teeth, which is both amazing and scary.


----------



## TheCheese909

These couple don't have a huge difference but it shows how nicely normal Bettas can mature.












Punkin is a VT, he is the largest Betta I have had so far by body size. He's gone from a less than a gallon critter keeper to his 10 gallon aquarium lol. He and I have come a long way, I've had him for almost 2 years now, he started out as a small orange boy with pretty green/blue fins. He's now a darker orange with metallic shimmery green along the top of his body and his fins are more purple with red and some bits of blue.










Epilepsy was an HM. He was a brat lol, he had a very bad problem with biting his fins and unfortunately he ended up tearing them down to Plakat size before I had to put him to sleep due to Lymphocystis. He was such a pretty boy and really grew up with great colors.


----------



## BettaDew

wow good job!


----------



## phoenix91

Igor when i took him home:










Igor yesterday:










I've had him for a few months


----------



## TheCheese909

Wow, Igor is like a whole nother fish!


----------



## Fenghuang

Amazing. That must have been unexpected. Ignor doesn't have a spot of blue on him in the first picture!


I feel so bad because I have been shamelessly spam their pictures everywhere. But what can I do? They're like kids.

Before, when I first brought them home:










Days to two weeks after:


----------



## TheCheese909

So pretty! I really want my next Betta to be a Double Tail, I have had mostly Halfmoons.. Actually I think out of the 17 (i think) Bettas I have had over the years atleast 8 of them have been Halfmoons and not one Double. 

And yes, they are just like children, but more fun lol.


----------



## Psylk87

Here is Stormy's before and after. 

This was over a year ago when I brought him home.









And here he is today (actually just took it)

















I think he has matured a lot. His color has changed tons too.


----------



## Kithy

Alacrity ^-^Just loving his colors, he gets more purple every day. First one is from 12/18/2012 and the second is 1/3/2013 ^_^


----------



## phoenix91

Igor was a bit of a shock, I went away on vacation and left him with my dad and he was blue when I got backs. Same fish though (although I did suspect shenanigans) because he still has his gimpy tail fin.


----------



## BettaDew

oh wow what a change!


----------



## BettaDew

Sixwolf said:


> My betta certainly changed a lot! This change occurred in under two weeks at that.


Very nice ! Great fins also


----------



## KevinPham123

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> This is Spud who is what I used to think was a marble boy but he kept changin his colors until he seems to have soldified now. Before he was almost all white except for a few little spots which seemed black but kind of progressed into what he is now. He is a darkish greenish/blueish now lol. That was taken today so it is pretty accurate
> 
> Edit: Last 2 pix is a middle ground pic or transition phase.


good golly! look at the changes haha


----------



## Skyrocket Moon

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Egh, I have sorta when I first got him (the bad pic), after tailbite (2nd pic) and currently! He has grown some fins since his tailbiting incident.  I have a really good pic of his long flowy fins when I first got him but its on my phone I simply can't get it on my desktop Grrr...


Your phone should have a mini SD card that stores the images, most computers now have ports you can plug the card into and it opens up just like a USB, automatically.
You could possibly take the SD card to best buy and ask them if they will open it up for you on one of their computers and save it on a usb storage, never know they can be nice like that sometimes.


----------



## Elsewhere

Pigg before:









Pigg after (I know his tail is horrid, fin rot and a filter have done damage... He's healing, though) :

















Atlas before:









Atlas after (I don't see much difference, but hey, maybe someone else will ) :


----------



## Skyrocket Moon

wow nice changes and atlas did get his fins much more blue.
Very beautiful fishies you have.


----------



## Elsewhere

Skyrocket Moon said:


> wow nice changes and atlas did get his fins much more blue.
> Very beautiful fishies you have.


Thank you, I too love them haha. Yeah, his fins are a lot more blue, but with Pigg his whole... Well, his everything changed, so with Atlas I guess I was just expecting more XD


----------



## jeaninel

My male Plakat. Pic 1 taken 12/16/12 a day or so after I bought him. Pic 2 taken 1/30/13. The camera still doesn't do his true color justice. He is a brilliant blue. And, no, he doesn't have any red in him. That's just some weird thing my camera did. Lol


----------



## carbonxxkidd

jeaninel said:


> My male Plakat. Pic 1 taken 12/16/12 a day or so after I bought him. Pic 2 taken 1/30/13. The camera still doesn't do his true color justice. He is a brilliant blue. And, no, he doesn't have any red in him. That's just some weird thing my camera did. Lol


I love him! Those plakats turn around fast, mine was the same...looked terrible when I got him and gorgeous 3 days later!


----------



## Skyewillow

Everybody has some AMAZING fish! I love it!
Mushu









Archipelago









Skerries


----------



## BettaDew

oh wow very nice, skerries changed a lot!


----------



## TwilightNite

This is my female Crowntail Opal that I got June 2011 *Before*


*And After!*






My Delta tail male Angel I got on the same day as Opal, June 2011. 
Yay for almost 3 years!!!! 


*Before*












*And After!*













And my Crowntail female Marylin I got her November 2011, 

*Before*
*







*



*And After!*











Sorry for the gigantic Images!! If anyone could tell me Angels's tail type and Coloring that would be great because Im not postive he is what I think he his and I have no clue what is coloring is! Also if anyone could tell me Opal and Marilyn's coloring it would be much apreceated!


----------



## Viva

Angel is gorgeous! I'm not an expert but he looks like a white/blue marble Delta-tail.


----------



## Skyewillow

BettaDew said:


> oh wow very nice, skerries changed a lot!


I wish I'd referenced how teeny tiny he was too! He was too cute to resist!


----------



## blu the betta

they are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## TheCheese909

I love Marylin's colors! Such a pretty little thing!


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Congratulations on the Bettas! I love seeing bettas saved. Wonderful work.


----------



## gargleknobs

King on the day that I brought him home









King a couple days ago









The poor guy is battling fin rot right now, but he's the first betta I've ever personally brought home and his color change was a huge surprise. I thought he was sick when his head turned black


----------



## TwilightNite

Viva said:


> Angel is gorgeous! I'm not an expert but he looks like a white/blue marble Delta-tail.


 
Thank you! It is great to know that he his now! 






> Orginally posted by *TheCheese909*
> 
> I love Maryin's colors! Such a pretty little thing!


 
Thank you so much!  She is a sweet girl!


----------



## BettaDew

very nice Gargleknobs !


----------



## jessp118

Here is a picture of my betta baby. 1st picture is before, 2nd is after.


----------



## BettaDew

Update on Sparks from the first post!


----------



## logisticsguy

Looking good Bettadew!


----------



## Kiara1125

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Buddy Blue the day I brought him home from Walmart...
> View attachment 70271
> 
> And now...
> View attachment 70272


WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT!!! xD xD


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's Owl. I bought HIM as a female betta, but he's actually a male plakat.

Before (in July)









Now (2 weeks ago)


----------



## BettaDew

logisticsguy said:


> Looking good Bettadew!


Thanks! How's the babies?!


----------



## logisticsguy

BettaDew said:


> Thanks! How's the babies?!


Come on in and take a look at the spawn log. I had just started the spawn last we spoke I believe and now they are 12 wks old and full of crazy marbles which Im sure you will enjoy. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=121219


----------



## Skyewillow

Don Quixote before (feb 5th):








and Now (he's not entirely out of the woods yet)









Diablo before (feb 5th)








and Now:








(he gained a little weight lol)


----------



## Kiara1125

Awesome! Great job with raising him back to normal.  does the black water extract seem to help bettas?


----------



## MoonShadow

I've got a couple more! my 2 boys from thailand

Apollo
Before:









After:










And Encore
Before:









After:


----------



## Kiara1125

The metallic blue took over! xD still, don't blame me of your bettas go missing one day ... *whistles innocently*


----------



## TheCheese909

Oh my gosh MoonShadow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## BettaDew

Oh wow!


----------



## Mahsfish

Here's my koi pk


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Oh my, I love this thread! I must have somehow unsubscribed 0_0

MoonShadow - every one of your fish always have amazing transformations. You must have a magic touch!


----------



## LizbethDawn

This thread is full of awesome! If I end up with another pet store betta I'll have to join.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I'm debating, lol. I'm adopting a male from MoonShadow (I should get him this week!!!!) but I don't know if I am going to fill my second spare tank with another MoonShadow rescue or if I want to get one myself from a pet store. Hmmm....

I was thinking about getting an AB fish, but I think that these poor pet store fish deserve a good home, too, and AB fish usually don't have many issues finding homes (and if they do, at least they are already in good care and not in tiny cups on a shelf).

Ahhhhhhhhhh, I just don't know Dx


----------



## Skyewillow

have to re-update this:
Don Quixote
before









After:









Diablo was adopted. ^_^


----------



## Graceful

TheCheese909 said:


> My boy Steel.. He was a PetSmart HM  He's changed the most out of all the Betta's I have had.


... WOW. That's all I can say. WOW!


----------



## Graceful

phoenix91 said:


> Igor was a bit of a shock, I went away on vacation and left him with my dad and he was blue when I got backs. Same fish though (although I did suspect shenanigans) because he still has his gimpy tail fin.


:lol: Made me chuckle. Glad there were no shenanigans!


----------



## rmarkham

I present Sir Bacon III'

5/6/13



And this week: (5/26-28)-- Now that he knows he's pretty he's become very uncooperative with pictures.


----------



## Kiara1125

What a GORGEOUS transformation! I love it!


----------



## PooterFish

Before 5/7/13 first day with me...








After 5/20ish








He's still a little guy, so I'll have to update a little later


----------



## rmarkham

What a change!!!!! I'm glad he's doing well


----------



## whiskandbowl

Howie before and after


----------



## rmarkham

Kiara1125 said:


> What a GORGEOUS transformation! I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's Owl before and after. I bought him as a female veiltail, turned out to be a plakat. lol

Before [sometime in April of 2012]


After [5/27/13]


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Wow Kiara, he is gorgeous!!! How long did it take before he started filling out??


----------



## Kiara1125

Only about 4 months. He got darker and his fins were getting more round. At 6-8 months, you could tell that it was an entirely different fish. My problem was that he was so tiny and he wasn't eating. The guppy behind him was larger than he was at one point.


----------



## logisticsguy

This is marble boy Finnigan and his transformation. His color *jumping gene* jumped off. 

Finnigan 3 weeks










4 weeks










5 weeks










6 weeks










8 weeks










9 weeks He doesn't look happy about losing his color. I had same look when I lost my hair.










11 weeks


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Kiara1125 said:


> Only about 4 months. He got darker and his fins were getting more round. At 6-8 months, you could tell that it was an entirely different fish. My problem was that he was so tiny and he wasn't eating. The guppy behind him was larger than he was at one point.


I have a yellow female that is a similar shape as the before picture of your boy and it makes me wonder if she's going to turn into a he...currently she's pretty tough, chases everyone around and picks on my platys. I've had her a couple months and she hasn't really started filling out like my other girls yet, but she eats well so only time will tell...


----------



## Kiara1125

Yep, that's how Owl acted. It'll probably be a male or a REALLY mean female.


----------



## LizbethDawn

Holy cow logisticsguy I don't think I've ever seen a color change quite like that.


----------



## Skyewillow

omg! Finnegan! <3


----------



## Viva

Finnegan is quite the color changer! Amazing!


----------



## MistersMom

Love this thread.


----------



## Viva

Me too. I've been subscribed to it for a while and it went on a little hiatus for a bit but glad to see more posters! I love changing bettas! One day I'll be lucky enough to get one I hope


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I had a pink marble CT and he had this BEAUTIFUL blue on the tip of his tail and it marbled out and then he never changed colors again, lol.

I do have my eye on another marble, though


----------



## Shiverdam

That's _really_ weird, Ayala! Cool, but weird!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Lol, yeah. The blue made him kind of look like a marble but he didn't look like one after the blue decided to jump off. I guess that's why he didn't change colors again


----------



## BettaDew

oh wow the colors blended in nicely!


----------



## BettaDew

Oh wow what a change! he ends up with no color?! how come?!



logisticsguy said:


> This is marble boy Finnigan and his transformation. His color *jumping gene* jumped off.
> 
> Finnigan 3 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 weeks He doesn't look happy about losing his color. I had same look when I lost my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 weeks


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes he remains cellophane to this day. It is whats called " marbling out". Other males in Finnigans spawn lost color as well but did different things like change color and pattern. Finny was the biggest fry in 100 and had vivid color early on. It is like his color gene over loaded. I could post some pics of his brothers transformations as well they are all different.


----------



## BettaDew

Please do so i can can see it? 



logisticsguy said:


> Yes he remains cellophane to this day. It is whats called " marbling out". Other males in Finnigans spawn lost color as well but did different things like change color and pattern. Finny was the biggest fry in 100 and had vivid color early on. It is like his color gene over loaded. I could post some pics of his brothers transformations as well they are all different.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

logisticsguy said:


> Yes he remains cellophane to this day. It is whats called " marbling out". Other males in Finnigans spawn lost color as well but did different things like change color and pattern. Finny was the biggest fry in 100 and had vivid color early on. It is like his color gene over loaded. I could post some pics of his brothers transformations as well they are all different.


Does that term only apply to bettas that lose ALL their color (turn cellophane)?

I feel like Bahari's blue was the only marbling color he had and it pretty much faded out and he never changed again. But he was still pink/red.


----------



## peachii

This is Marbles a bit after we got him and then up until April. April he got a mysterious bloat and no matter how we treated him, pretty sure it was internal parasites he just didn't quite recover. We cured it - we thought but after 2 weeks of getting better, he swelled back up and passed away about a week and a half ago.

But anyway these pictures show pretty well how his fins and head marbled. He was such a friendly fish, had the best personality.


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's my girl Dragonfly. She's not a marble, but she did great from when I got her at walmart. She was sitting in that cup for 2 weeks. My walmart doesn't feed their bettas or change the water. The person in charge of the fish is stupid, yet they "know everything there is to having a betta". Sure ...

She actually recently survived a gill infection. Her gills got swollen and her chin turned white. She was like that for a month and I thought that she was going to die. After a month [wasn't thinking straight for THAT long ...] I gave her an epsom salt bath. She got completely better within 3 days. Her left gill juts out a little now [scar tissue?], but she's as happy and healthy as ever. 

At the store


2 weeks later [brought her home]


2 weeks after that [home sweet home]


Now [fin rot finally gone and her dorsal grew back]


Also, here's my blue marble HM, Daemon.

Brought him home


2 weeks later


Another 2 weeks later


6 weeks of owning him


2 months of owning him


He stayed looking like that for 4 months until his death. Unfortunately, there was a pipe break in the city. I didn't hear about it or the boil rule, and I did a water change. Only him and my female betta died. My other fish got extremely sick, but lived. SIP Daemon and Mystic. <3


----------



## betta lover1507

Sub-Zero Before:








Sub-Zero now :-D :


----------



## Kiara1125

Gorgeous! Is he a copper dragon or a black platinum dragon?


----------



## betta lover1507

Kiara1125 said:


> Gorgeous! Is he a copper dragon or a black platinum dragon?


_Honestly, I don't know :lol: sorry, but I do know he is a dragon scale haha. No one could properly identify him for me :| and thank you dear x3_


----------



## Kiara1125

Hehe!  also, I LOVE the xenonorph in your avatar. Aliens are epic! xD

One more thing ... is the dragon scaling white or purplish?


----------



## betta lover1507

Kiara1125 said:


> Hehe!  also, I LOVE the xenonorph in your avatar. Aliens are epic! xD
> 
> One more thing ... is the dragon scaling white or purplish?


_<XD thank you! haha, I actually drew it myself ;p lol (I love xenomorphs hehe)_

_His dragon scaling is purplish C: _


----------



## Kiara1125

Ok, so he's a copper dragon scale. Then add whatever tail type he is. 

That's EPIC!! You're very good! :3


----------



## betta lover1507

Kiara1125 said:


> Ok, so he's a copper dragon scale. Then add whatever tail type he is.
> 
> That's EPIC!! You're very good! :3


thanks you! x3 after a year of having Sub-Zero, I finally know what he is :lol: LOL!

and thanks again cx I so have some drawings in an album on the forum if you want to see a little bit more  but of course, that's your choice


----------



## Kiara1125

Of course I'll look! 

And he looks like a VT ... What type is he? What did you buy him as?


----------



## betta lover1507

Kiara1125 said:


> Of course I'll look!
> 
> And he looks like a VT ... What type is he? What did you buy him as?


_Okie dokie then~ xD_

_i'm pretty sure he is a VT though  highly doubt he's anything else (and I did buy him as a VT~)_
_Even though he is a VT I still love him a lot x3 he is my grumpy old man fish :roll: even some breeders love him LOL!_


----------



## Fenghuang

I was looking through my Photobucket account and found Vasuki's old photos. In the short time I had him, he marbled more than I thought.

2/18/13 - Day 1 at Petco









2/19/13 - Day 2









2/20/13









3/10/13









4/9/13









4/11/13









4/29/13 - One of the last pictures I have of him.


----------



## betta lover1507

_he's so beautiful ;w;_


----------



## Fenghuang

Was. He jumped out of his tank and died. /:


----------



## betta lover1507

Fenghuang said:


> Was. He jumped out of his tank and died. /:


I could feel you~ :c I had fish do that a few times (right now, I have one that's a survivor)

He'll still be beautiful in heaven ;w;


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks. And I agree. He's probably swimming around in the big pond in the sky, flashing his pretty fins like he owns the place.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Oh no  that's how I lost my first betta when my cat knocked the hood off his tank. Darn jumpers. My girl Daihatsu took a leap out of the sorority tank once but I got her back in the tank and she's fine, now. My girl Ascari also attempted to leap out of the tank but hit the hood, ripped off most of her dorsal fin and now has a nasty open sore on her back.

I saw Skye's plush of him (I wanted to see what her DT plushes looked like) but I didn't know he was yours. I know how it feels to only have a Betta for a short time and get very attached  I had my favorite girl Okami for a little over a month before I lost her to dropsy. I have a plush of her, too.

He was so pretty and unique. SIP <3


----------



## Kiara1125

Yep, my female jumped last week ...  your dalmation was beautiful!

Also, dragon scale VTs are a bit harder to come by. Great find.  I have a female dragon scale combtail.


----------



## betta lover1507

Fenghuang said:


> Thanks. And I agree. He's probably swimming around in the big pond in the sky, flashing his pretty fins like he owns the place.


You're welcome ^^ LOL that's a good way to put it XD 

@Ayalacookiejar: aw, i'm sorry for your fish may they swim in peace~

@Kiara1125: aw Dalmatians are so beautiful, I used to have a orange Dalmatian girl. I'm sorry for your recent lost

and a comb tail you say? x3 I honestly never saw one in person haha. Dragon VTs are a bit common where I live o3o especially where I bought Sub-Zero at hehe


----------



## Kiara1125

Wow! Still, here's my combtail, Apocalyptica (broken dragon scale). I honestly love her eyes xD 









Best pic I got of her tail









SIP Arktik (jumper) she was a purple cambodian


----------



## Fenghuang

Apocalyptica is stunning!



AyalaCookiejar said:


> Oh no  that's how I lost my first betta when my cat knocked the hood off his tank. Darn jumpers. My girl Daihatsu took a leap out of the sorority tank once but I got her back in the tank and she's fine, now. My girl Ascari also attempted to leap out of the tank but hit the hood, ripped off most of her dorsal fin and now has a nasty open sore on her back.
> 
> I saw Skye's plush of him (I wanted to see what her DT plushes looked like) but I didn't know he was yours. I know how it feels to only have a Betta for a short time and get very attached  I had my favorite girl Okami for a little over a month before I lost her to dropsy. I have a plush of her, too.
> 
> He was so pretty and unique. SIP <3


Darn bettas. We love them so much, but they're so fickle and bring us so much heartache sometimes. Vasuki was like my little Bryonic hero. Beautiful and mysterious (he was a marble, it comes with his breeding), but also temperamental and proud. He went out the way he lived. Moved him to a smaller tank to give his fins some respite because he was blowing them out from flaring at Barti in the divided 5 gallon. He just hated it that much.

Sorry for your loss. I've seen Okami's plush too. And her pictures. She was a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Kiara1125

Thanks, Feng!


----------



## betta lover1507

_@Kiarra1125: your fish are so beautiful as well ;w; sorry for your loss_


----------



## peachii

Kiara - Apocalyptica's colors remind me of Mystique from Xmen. She's beautiful. Be glad she has the stripe, my Princess George (my avatar) scales on his face have started to grow uncontrollably the last 2 months, and his scales have started to grow over his eyes. I am betting within 1 to 2 months he will be blind in at least 1 eye, if not both. Poor Georgey!!


----------



## Kiara1125

Thank you.  hopefully in a week when I get a job at my lfs, I can buy a lid for my 20gL.


----------



## Kiara1125

Hopefully he'll do well. I know you'll take good care of him!


----------



## Lost Eventide

Socrates when I brought him home:









Socrates now:









A lot of people I know around here don't believe he's the same fish, lol xD


----------



## Kiara1125

Gorgeous! Kinda reminds me of MoonShadow's two Thai VTs. Apollo and something else. They were white and yellow and red and they turned into a pure, deep blue dragon, full mask. They were gorgeous, but what a change.


----------



## Viva

Lost Eventide said:


> Socrates when I brought him home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socrates now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people I know around here don't believe he's the same fish, lol xD


Wow is he pretty!!


----------



## Lost Eventide

Lol, you've gotta love marbles. You never know what they are going to change into xD I'm hoping Socra stays in his present guise though. I just love how deep his blues are with the black fins.

He's definitely my baby <3


----------



## BettaSpark

My newest boy "Link" first hour home and then 4 hours later <3








Now hours later <3


----------



## JobenandPistol

I love looking at all these amazing changes! Here's my most changed guy:


----------



## JobenandPistol

After


----------



## logisticsguy

Wow JobenandPistol he looks terrific and a wonderful change. Very nice!


----------



## JobenandPistol

Thanks! You never know what petstore bettas can turn into. The surprise is awesome.


----------



## Lost Eventide

Wow, what a change! He looks gorgeous!


----------



## Jarick

Blue, his first day home.
View attachment 141538


A couple of days later. Refusing to flare at me and, rather, at the curve of the bowl.
View attachment 141546


And now, today. First week and his first water change. He was a grump about the whole thing, and is now pouting. As seen, his bloodworm is stuck in his plant.
View attachment 141554


----------



## JobenandPistol

Probably so happy to be out of that tiny cup! Pretty blue.


----------



## Jarick

JobenandPistol said:


> Probably so happy to be out of that tiny cup! Pretty blue.


Thank you! He's a character and we love him. He plays hide-and-seek with my 3yr old daughter.:lol:


----------



## JobenandPistol

Aww no way! How cute. I'd love to see that!


----------



## Fenghuang

Smile is growing up. 

Before:

















After:


----------



## Deanna01

I love Smile's bright colors!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks. He grown into our own little koi.


----------



## Kiara1125

Smile is gorgeous!


----------



## Kalari32

Here is a betta I rescued before and after.

I rescued him from a friend who wasn't feeding him, or doing water changes, and was just going to let him die. 

He is going to be shipped out to a new owner in a few days


----------



## Kiara1125

Gorgeous! I love HMEE! I have 2 females.


----------



## logisticsguy

This is Finnigans brother Chuck Norris


----------



## Kiara1125

You have such beautiful marbles, logisticsguy! I love them! :3


----------



## sixcards

I love this thread!! *subscribed*


----------



## Deanna01

One of my girls is beginning to marble. Here was her Aquabid picture:









And here she is now. (I know, my water is horribly cloudy. I am fighting an algae issue. :-/)


----------



## Kiara1125

Sorry about the algae. :/ Still, you have a GORGEOUS girl!


----------



## Deanna01

Thank you! I'm very interested to see how she ultimately turns out!


----------



## Viva

Me too Deanna, she's gorgeous! I want a marble some day  Maybe I will get lucky when choosing some girls for my sorority.


----------



## logisticsguy

BettaDew said:


> Oh wow what a change! he ends up with no color?! how come?!


Hey I thought I would update you on marble boy Finnigan. he has color gene on again and is now a koi boy. He was completely colorless for 3 months the just last week he started to change again and im happy to see this happen for him!


----------



## Mahsfish

Dang CJ he looks amazing. I wanted to start a koi line that was consistent with colour. And hmpk. Finnigans colour is perfects. Too bad he had the blue and black and everything before and isn't hmpk... Or else he would be perfect. Do you have more pictures of him.


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes a couple pages back I have pics from when he was a tiny fry until he went cello at 11 weeks old. Im going to take a few more pics soon. He has some fin damage ever since an spawn attempt at an early age. I learned my lesson. the female really beat the crap outta Finny and his tail quality never been the same but he is healthy and a real smart fish with a boatload of character. He is in a spawn tank with a koi marble sister right now not sure what will come of that pairing lol.


----------



## Skyewillow

Look at Finnegan!! -whistles- What a STUD!! ^_^


----------



## Deanna01

Wow, LogisticsGuy! What a change! For those who want to see Finnegan before, I found his pictures on p. 16 of this thread.


----------



## PonyJumper101

*Before* 










*After*


----------



## Kiara1125

Logistics! I thought I was staring at a koi! Finnegan is amazing!! :O


----------



## 10asartin

*Before*









*After!*


----------



## PurpleRain

Prince before


----------



## PurpleRain

And now (5 months later)


----------



## Kiara1125

Those fins!!! Especially the pectorals. He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Viva

Wow all these changes are amazing, especially Finnegan!


----------



## Seki

Kitkat when I brought her home...









Kitkat now!









Tagalong when I brought her home...









And just look at the little bugger now! Yes, this is the same fish! :-D


----------



## PurpleRain

Kitkat looks like she's thriving! You have a very lovely fish!


----------



## Seki

PurpleRain said:


> Kitkat looks like she's thriving! You have a very lovely fish!


Thank you!! All of my girls seem to be doing wonderfully in their ten gallon home.  The pecking order has been established (with Tagalong at the top, no less... who would have thought??) and they are behaving themselves for the most part now. I see very few nipped fins anymore and they have all brightened up beautifully. I couldn't be more pleased! ^_^


----------



## Kiara1125

Kitkat is such a gorgeous plakat! I love how much Tagalong has grown as well.


----------



## logisticsguy

Finnigan thanks you all. He really is special to me. I love this thread its so cool to see all the changes in these beautiful fish.


----------



## Asira

Kai 27 June, two days after I got him









Kai 11 July :-D









He means a lot to me, I love him so much, and he's a very typical fish, he dug a hole in his gravel under his almond leave where he sleeps, hahaha


----------



## shannonpwns

That's so crazy to see all these before and afters! How amazing! Such beautiful changes!


----------



## Sweetea

Wow, HUGE difference in Prince!


----------



## FireKidomaru

I have looked through this entire thread and just wanted to say that all these fishies look stunning!!! And every one of these fishes have the cutest faces!!!! Good job to all their owners  it's obvious that they have the best care!


----------



## Seki

Kiara1125 said:


> Kitkat is such a gorgeous plakat! I love how much Tagalong has grown as well.


Thank you!! I could easily be wrong, but I'm pretty sure Kitkat is a VT? That's what she was sold to me as, anyway hahaha.

Tagalong is getting pretty big! She's such a pig, it's no wonder she's growing so much LOL All the girls have been getting sooo much bigger! But they were pretty young when I got them.


----------



## Kiara1125

Seki said:


> Thank you!! I could easily be wrong, but I'm pretty sure Kitkat is a VT? That's what she was sold to me as, anyway hahaha.
> 
> Tagalong is getting pretty big! She's such a pig, it's no wonder she's growing so much LOL All the girls have been getting sooo much bigger! But they were pretty young when I got them.


Well, they're sold as VTs (my male PK was sold as a female VT), but her fins suggest a PK. The curve and stubbornness of the dorsal, not to mention the perfectly round caudal and the straight (but slightly sloping) anal fin. I believe that she is a plakat, but you can look at images on google and compare. Also, look at the similarity between her and Kai (he's gorgeous BTW).

Still, great work with the girls!


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's Lemon-Doodle (from MoonShadow) before (her picture)









And Lemon-Doodle after about a month (my picture)


----------



## Fenghuang

Moo-stash's marbling

Before (Aquabid picture):










When he arrived:



















Now:


----------



## Kiara1125

Gorgeous betta! How much was he? And is he Thailand or USA?


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. Total cost with shipping? Not sure; he was a gift from a wonderful member of this forum. But the BIN price was $35, if I remember correctly. He was a Thailand import.


----------



## mybettabuddy

I am completely impressed with everyones pics! I didn't take any that show how less than well (from wear, tear and stress) my two were. Each has only been with me less than a week so they my yet fill out more. 
I can see the problem with Bettas and this forum.................................one fish, two fish, three fish.............lol!


----------



## Kiara1125

That's amazing! I remember how you helped out someone get a betta a few months ago. That was sweet.


----------



## Fenghuang

Kiara1125 said:


> That's amazing! I remember how you helped out someone get a betta a few months ago. That was sweet.


Oh, thank you. ^^ I lived so closed to the store the betta was at. I would feel horrible leaving him to die in deplorable conditions knowing that there was a good home that wanted him.


----------



## Hannahfish

Here are some before and after pics of my betta boy Kuraisenchi, first is when I got him, second is two months ago, and third is today.


----------



## Seki

mybettabuddy said:


> I am completely impressed with everyones pics! I didn't take any that show how less than well (from wear, tear and stress) my two were. Each has only been with me less than a week so they my yet fill out more.
> I can see the problem with Bettas and this forum.................................one fish, two fish, three fish.............lol!


Hahahaha One fish, two fish, eight fish, twelve fish... Everyone needs a hobby, right? Right?!

Everyone's fish on here look AWESOME! Some of the changes are just... wow!


----------



## Kiara1125

Seki said:


> Hahahaha One fish, two fish, eight fish, twelve fish... Everyone needs a hobby, right? Right?!
> 
> Everyone's fish on here look AWESOME! Some of the changes are just... wow!


*dying* RIGHT!! xD


----------



## Graceful

Just after bringing him home, after a long (and terrifying, I'm sure) ride. Clamped and greyish.










Just a few hours later, settled into the 10-gal and making himself at home. Vibrantly colored and flaring!









I am still seeking name suggestions! I like Dragon and Apollo but I'm still looking.


----------



## Kiara1125

That's awesome! I like both names, but I'm using Apollo for my future sun conure. :-D either would work for him though.


----------



## Sebastian1444

!ow, stunning fish. Great photos! I like the one where his mouth is open


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Was noticing today just how much my Koji has changed in the past 3 weeks.

Arrived home:


Today:


----------



## xShainax

Huffle Puffles said:


> Was noticing today just how much my Koji has changed in the past 3 weeks.
> 
> Arrived home:
> 
> 
> Today:


Wow, look at the scaling


----------



## Kiara1125

Your dragon plakat is gorgeous!


----------



## meuhler1215

Wow, it's amazing how much changing every body's bettas did once they got into a healthy environment. I can't wait to see how different mine will look in a couple days and even months from now.


----------



## Inkwell

The first picture is Inkwell the very first day I got him. The second is 11 months later (today) 
He's definitely changed.  it's been watching him go from white to completely blue.


----------



## shannonpwns

Wow that is neat, Inkwell. What a beautiful betta! And such a drastic change! Marbles really are amazing....


----------



## Inkwell

Whoops I meant its been fun watching him change* and thank you!


----------



## Fenghuang

Phoenix a few months later.

Before



















After


----------



## Inkwell

Wow what a beautiful guy! I love the teal!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you, Inkwell. He got that later on. Your betta is quite stunning too.


----------



## Inkwell

That's very cool! And thank you


----------



## Flynn

Inkwell said:


> The first picture is Inkwell the very first day I got him. The second is 11 months later (today)
> He's definitely changed.  it's been watching him go from white to completely blue.


 that's amazing!


----------



## Inkwell

Thanks!  I was so surprised to watch him change. I had no idea about marbles until yesterday.


----------



## Mar

Currently on page 10 xD
I'll post some pics here as soon as Marine finishes marbling!

But for now,
Venus:

Before:
(Trust me, that tank was temporary, they're all in a 10G- soon to be 55G now)










After:


(ignore the fin nips, they're all healed now ! )


----------



## Kiara1125

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Mar

Thanks! 
WE named her Venus as a kind of joke, but she's definitely growing into
that name!


----------



## BatCakes

Ziggy hasn't changed as drastically as many of your bettas, but he definitely got much darker! When I got him he was a bright teal-ish, and now he's blue and purple-y, haha.


----------



## Inkwell

I loove Venus' color! The contrast of the blue and black, gorgeous! haha and Ziggy is really really pretty too!  I like the purple along his back.


----------



## Mashiro

Just got this guy yesterday!

Before:









After: (one day later)


----------



## shannonpwns

Wow what a change in health, Mashiro! Grats!


----------



## IndigoChild311

This is my favorite thread oh my gosh! It's amazing to see all the bettas!


----------



## Tikibirds

his fins are a bit longer and fuller now..Its been about a month since I found him at petco


This I won from the county fair :evil: 









3 days later - colored up and fins healed.









Seriously who the hell gives COMET GOLDFISH as carnival game prizes?? Lets give out fish that grow to over a foot as prizes :shock:


----------



## shannonpwns

My bfs daughter just got a crawdad at a wedding....she said they had them in red solo cups for people to take. Pets or food. Obviously hers was gonna be a pet, but it's now being kept in a 1 gal kritter keeper with like 6 comet goldfish...

Goldfish at a carnival is almost always a prize for the ring toss out here. 

Cute fishies!


----------



## Inkwell

I found Kaleidos at Petco less than a week ago, and i just HAD to have him. His beautiful finnage is what got my attention most. 

The first two pictures are within the hour I got him. The third is a couple hours later, and the fourth is from about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Viva

His fins are beautiful!!!


----------



## Inkwell

Thanks viva! It surprised me how great he looked since he came from petco


----------



## BettaDew

oh wow what a beautiful change you've got there Inkwell!


----------



## Mashiro

Before:









After:


----------



## cowboy

Before:


----------



## cowboy

After (3 and a bit months)


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful!!


----------



## cowboy

All amazing transformations that's for sure


----------



## BettaDew

dramaqueen said:


> Beautiful!!


Oh wow very cool! Thank for sharing


----------



## BettaDew

Mashiro said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Very nice, from a little red to blue, how different


----------



## ilykadothechacha

Its not a very big change but here is Mirage. The top picture is when I first brought him home and the bottom photo was a few days ago. His fins are growing back!


----------



## alyssaanne

I love these pics! It's amazing to see the change. I keep forgetting to add mine!


----------



## BettaDew

Inkwell said:


> I found Kaleidos at Petco less than a week ago, and i just HAD to have him. His beautiful finnage is what got my attention most.
> 
> The first two pictures are within the hour I got him. The third is a couple hours later, and the fourth is from about 5 minutes ago.


Such a pretty betta!


----------



## BettaDew

Inkwell said:


> The first picture is Inkwell the very first day I got him. The second is 11 months later (today)
> He's definitely changed.  it's been watching him go from white to completely blue.


Oh wow! What a change !!


----------



## Calisi

Does it take a while for these changes to happen?? I've had mine for about a week (Pasha) and a week and a half (Cobbler), and nothing has really changed :/


----------



## BettaDew

I guess it really depends on the type of food you give them, and the environment they're in


----------



## logisticsguy

BettaDew said:


> I guess it really depends on the type of food you give them, and the environment they're in


True. I will add that betta with the marble gene tend to change much more than other betta.


----------



## Siobhan

I thought Marty was purple when I brought him home but he was very dull and his fins were nothing to write home about. After a few days, he looked so much better and now you wouldn't know he's the same fish. My husband happened to look at him yesterday -- really look -- and he said, "He's BLUE!" Why, yes, he is. And quite handsome. It's amazing how they blossom once they're out of those cups.


----------



## BettaDew

Siobhan said:


> I thought Marty was purple when I brought him home but he was very dull and his fins were nothing to write home about. After a few days, he looked so much better and now you wouldn't know he's the same fish. My husband happened to look at him yesterday -- really look -- and he said, "He's BLUE!" Why, yes, he is. And quite handsome. It's amazing how they blossom once they're out of those cups.


Nice 

I want to get a marble to see how many times the colors will change


----------



## ilykadothechacha

I love everyone's bettas! They are so pretty! I have one more to add. I just got him yesterday, so he still doesn't have a name. He was at Petco for at least 3 weeks. He was there when I bought Crowley. His change was HUGE and only in a few hours of him being in his new home!


----------



## cowboy

Before


----------



## cowboy

*Sushi*

After


----------



## DerangedUnicorn

ilykadothechacha said:


> I love everyone's bettas! They are so pretty! I have one more to add. I just got him yesterday, so he still doesn't have a name. He was at Petco for at least 3 weeks. He was there when I bought Crowley. His change was HUGE and only in a few hours of him being in his new home!



That is absolutely amazing! I'm very impressed. Did you think he was gonna be blue when you saw him at the store?


----------



## ilykadothechacha

DerangedUnicorn said:


> That is absolutely amazing! I'm very impressed. Did you think he was gonna be blue when you saw him at the store?


He had a little blue on him when I got him. But I kinda thought he would stay pretty light. I was not expecting that much of a change.


----------



## Tree

Not a HUGE change but his fins grew. XD

Before: 









After:


----------



## Aluyasha

I had a boy that was at the petstore for about a month, at the store he was very pale but changed completely when I got him home...Unfortunately he was a victim of my "death tank" that took 4 bettas in a row, he did not last very long. 
Here is a picture of him when I first put him in the tank:

Him a few hours later:


----------



## TruongLN

I'm in love with this thread.


----------



## Sabina88

This isn't a complete before and after since he is still healing but hears mars, after 4 days of being with me after I got him from petsmart

View attachment 252001


View attachment 252009


View attachment 252017


----------



## BettaDew

ilykadothechacha said:


> I love everyone's bettas! They are so pretty! I have one more to add. I just got him yesterday, so he still doesn't have a name. He was at Petco for at least 3 weeks. He was there when I bought Crowley. His change was HUGE and only in a few hours of him being in his new home!


oh wow what a huge change you've got there!


----------



## BettaDew

nice fins!


----------



## summersea

Here is a before and after of my HM Nero. Top is the day we brought him home, bottom left is 3 days later, bottom right is one week later. Most dramatic change I have ever had! :lol:


----------



## Crowntails

^ Wow!


----------



## BettaDew

*Hope*

Here is Hope, i just bought him at Petco like a month ago, he looked so bad, he's a mix, something with elephant ears. I've never had an elephant ears before so i bought him. Here's the before and a little after.

But i'm still working on him, i'll give you guys a new update on him soon


----------



## BettaDew

very nice HM !


----------



## Kiara1125

BettaDew said:


> Here is Hope, i just bought him at Petco like a month ago, he looked so bad, he's a mix, something with elephant ears. I've never had an elephant ears before so i bought him. Here's the before and a little after.
> 
> But i'm still working on him, i'll give you guys a new update on him soon


He's gorgeous! He's not a plakat like a lot of people would believe. He's more of a short finned halfmoon elephant ear. So, he's a blue marble HMEE. Nice find! At least his fins aren't clamped anymore. It'll still take him a while to be completely fine, since he still looks a bit sick but I'm sure he'll do fine.


----------



## BettaDew

Kiara1125 said:


> He's gorgeous! He's not a plakat like a lot of people would believe. He's more of a short finned halfmoon elephant ear. So, he's a blue marble HMEE. Nice find! At least his fins aren't clamped anymore. It'll still take him a while to be completely fine, since he still looks a bit sick but I'm sure he'll do fine.


I'm pretty excited about this one  I've always wanted a marble, to see the changes, and now I found a HMEE Marble! That's fantastic!


----------



## Kiara1125

BettaDew said:


> I'm pretty excited about this one  I've always wanted a marble, to see the changes, and now I found a HMEE Marble! That's fantastic!


Yep! The blue is already getting darker. He looks like a marble that has subtle cchanges, but keep a sharp eye! I had a mostly yellow VT [that was a gift from my BF] and over the course of 3 years he turned almost completely dark purple. Good luck!


----------



## Sally M

I got a few Petco baby bettas to start a sorority. Opal was one of the smallest. She clamped fins after 3 days. I treated her in salt water for 10 days when she opened up and is now swimming with the big fishes! I call her a she but I'm still not sure, just hoping!


----------



## DBanana

Laufey right after I got him at PetsMart a few days ago









Laufey tonight (after stealing the tetra's dry flake food the frikken glutton)


----------



## Kiara1125

Sally M said:


> I got a few Petco baby bettas to start a sorority. Opal was one of the smallest. She clamped fins after 3 days. I treated her in salt water for 10 days when she opened up and is now swimming with the big fishes! I call her a she but I'm still not sure, just hoping!


Awesome come around! Great job on the baby!! :-D


----------



## TruongLN

I love marbles. Seeing them change is such an adventure!
Makes me really love the hobby.


----------



## Rainbows

Here's my Delta with no name!

Before
View attachment 264178



After
View attachment 264186


View attachment 264194


----------



## BettaDew

Rainbows said:


> Here's my Delta with no name!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 264178
> 
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 264186
> 
> 
> View attachment 264194


Oh wow thats a pretty delta! How about a name?!


----------



## MoonShadow

Here are a couple more recent rescues

Solo


Tarter Sauce


----------



## Betta Nut

So glad Tarter stopped swimming upside down! 
Nice fishies, I love these before/afters. Wish I could take decent pics.


----------



## BettaDew

MoonShadow said:


> Here are a couple more recent rescues
> 
> Solo
> 
> 
> Tarter Sauce


Cool purple you've got there!


----------



## Kiara1125

BettaDew said:


> Cool purple you've got there!


Copper. ;-)


----------



## BettaDew

Here is Hope, a lot better than before! 
The most recent picture is the last one in his new home;-)


----------



## BettaDew

OMG i found a great one at Petco, I think i just won the lottery! 

Welcome home Mr. Snow


----------



## TruongLN

BettaDew said:


> OMG i found a great one at Petco, I think i just won the lottery!
> 
> Welcome home Mr. Snow


WOW, too stunning.


----------



## BettaDew

TruongLN said:


> WOW, too stunning.


Thanks  !


----------



## AAquarist

Mine isn't to drastic, but I am proud of it! His colors are much darker around the face and the red appears a lot richer.


----------



## Tree

Here is my boy Tuna, Before and after shot. =) 

Before:









After: 













There are a lot of cool before and after shots there! 8D


----------



## BlueLacee

BettaDew said:


> Yeah, i bought him way sick, i felt bad and brought him home. And now he's pretty healthy
> What does TLC means?


Tender loving care


----------



## BlueLacee

W. O. W. So many beautiful fish, so many lives saved, so many pictures that you look at and go "is that the same fish?"


----------



## Deanna01

This isn't a rescue, but a fish I bred myself. The father was a "silver mustard" dragon, and the mother a gold dragon. Most of the babies are various solid metallic shades, many with mustard fins. They had some hidden marble genes, though, because one girl turned into quite possibly the most gorgeous and unique female I've ever seen. The first is her in October of 2013. The second is her at the beginning of January 2014.


----------



## AAquarist

Some of these are amazing  So happy for these Bettas!


----------



## Sathori

Panther Lilly before:
View attachment 272025


Panther Lilly 6 months after:
View attachment 272033


Gray Fullbuster Jan.03/14
View attachment 272041


Gray Fullbuster Jan.08/14
View attachment 272049

View attachment 272057


I added the pictures of Gray (even though it's only been 5 days) since he's getting black on his side and the black on his tail is creeping up. I will post another update of Gray on here once he has changed more.


----------



## aquagreen

Good fin growth on Panther Lilly.  And go Gray! His tank looks interesting, I'd like to see more of it.


----------



## Sathori

aquagreen said:


> Good fin growth on Panther Lilly.  And go Gray! His tank looks interesting, I'd like to see more of it.


Thanks 
Gray's tank is nothing really fancy. It's what I could afford at the time (he was a bit of an impulse buy since he's my 3rd betta lol) It's a 1.5gal tetra tank. It came with a filter and I just added the heater since our apartment is chilly.
In the second picture, you can see Panther Lilly in his 3gal. (Cisqua the cat decided she needed to be in the picture too, as she hopped up right when I started taking pictures. What a brat lol) 

Eventually I'd love to upgrade Gray into a 3gal like my other two boys (Gajeel, my dragonscale is in the dining room), but that's not in the budget right now. Gray seems to love the current space he has now though. As you can see, he doesn't sit still when he sees me near by. Both Gray and Panther Lilly go crazy when they see me 

View attachment 272329

View attachment 272337



Gray's scales have actually gotten dark since yesterday. I'm really excited to see how he will turn out.


----------



## aquagreen

Haha, so cute! Thanks for the pics.  I think his tank is quite cute. My boy is getting a little darker on his fins too. Updated pic later... (I wish the first pics I had of him were a little better but my lighting in my room is bad.)


----------



## Sathori

aquagreen said:


> Haha, so cute! Thanks for the pics.  I think his tank is quite cute. My boy is getting a little darker on his fins too. Updated pic later... (I wish the first pics I had of him were a little better but my lighting in my room is bad.)


Is his body still staying white though? Because that must look really pretty


----------



## aquagreen

Sathori said:


> Is his body still staying white though? Because that must look really pretty


You know, I think I see a couple little darkish spots peeking through. He doesn't look blue in person, but to my camera he is definitely looking a bit blue in his fins! Here's an updated pic of him...upper left was from 2 days ago, the night I got him...and the other three are from today. I just love him. I wish he'd stay paler like this but he's definitely gonna do something else I think lol.

View attachment 272642


I'm still trying to get used to taking pics.


----------



## Sathori

Very cute!!
I find the best way to take pictures of Gray is to put in a betta mirror while I'm taking pictures. Getting your betta to flare is the best way to show of his colors and tail. However, it's never easy to get most bettas to stay still


----------



## rawxy

Zeus at the store, his colors were pale but still a beaut.










Zeus a month later! I think he's marbling because his whole body is blue turquoise and his face is turning dark blue-black! Oh yeah, his lips are white now too lol!! 



















Click the picture below for a short clip! :lol:


----------



## Tree

what a beautiful boy rawxy. I love the what patch on his nose. =D


----------



## rawxy

Tree said:


> what a beautiful boy rawxy. I love the what patch on his nose. =D


Thank you! It's not his nose that's white, it's his lips! Hahaha


----------



## AGUILAR3

Tree said:


> Here is my boy Tuna, Before and after shot. =)
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of cool before and after shots there! 8D


wow, drastic transformation.


----------



## Tree

AGUILAR3 said:


> wow, drastic transformation.


thanks. 8D He's also a marble so he might change again.


----------



## AGUILAR3

Is he blue or purple?


----------



## Sathori

*Update on Gray!*

So I've had Gray for 10 days now. EVERY DAY he looks different. I cannot believe what is happening! lol
So these pictures are from the day I got him:
View attachment 274265

View attachment 274273


And this is Gray today:
View attachment 274281

View attachment 274289


His black reflects green or blue in the light.


----------



## aquagreen

Wow! I had to do a double take! Gray looks awesome.


----------



## Sathori

aquagreen said:


> Wow! I had to do a double take! Gray looks awesome.


Haha thanks! Even I have a hard time believing he's the same fish I bought 10 days ago 
He's such a lively character, it's hard to get a good picture of him. If I drop the mirror in his tank, he swims circles around it as if he's trying to admire himself at all angles lol


----------



## aquagreen

Sathori said:


> Haha thanks! Even I have a hard time believing he's the same fish I bought 10 days ago
> He's such a lively character, it's hard to get a good picture of him. If I drop the mirror in his tank, he swims circles around it as if he's trying to admire himself at all angles lol


lol


----------



## konstargirl

TheCheese909 said:


> My boy Steel.. He was a PetSmart HM  He's changed the most out of all the Betta's I have had.


That is not the same fish that is a aquabid buy LOL kidding. Gorgeous!!! How did you do that?

This was my beloved Nikki before and after. She passed in February of last year. <3

Before February 5 2012









After September 23, 2012


----------



## funaaba

Killian the day I got him (still floating in his bag so a little distorted):










And Killian now, just over a week later:










(try to ignore the big circle in the middle there, that's from a suction cup that was on the tank)

Not nearly as drastic a change in comparison to many of yours, but I wanted to show him off anyway. He's my first crowntail and I'm pretty excited to see him settling in so well!


----------



## konstargirl

Killian is very handsome.


----------



## Alphahelix

My marble rescue from walmart of all places!

After a few months at home


Just a week or so ago. He gets more color everytime I look at him and his fins are tinted orange now!


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

Rigsby and Phoenix have probably gone through the most drastic transformations of my bettas.

Rigsby a day or so after I first got him: 


Several months later:



And then Phoenix, the day I brought him home after eight months in Petsmart:


And then today: 


He's become absolutely gorgeous and still growing everyday! Sometimes even I'm surprised by how much he's changed.


----------



## fleetfish

Madanach, nearly three weeks ago. He'd been at the store for over a month and his condition wasn't spectacular. He was the only one who danced at me, and I knew he was mine.



Here's Mad today, his colours are coming in brilliantly and his tail is growing back out. Out of my four current boys, he is my favourite  



What a little bit of love can do for a betta, don't you think?


----------



## konstargirl

TheTrojanBetta said:


> Rigsby and Phoenix have probably gone through the most drastic transformations of my bettas.
> 
> Rigsby a day or so after I first got him:
> 
> 
> Several months later:
> 
> 
> 
> And then Phoenix, the day I brought him home after eight months in Petsmart:
> 
> 
> And then today:
> 
> 
> He's become absolutely gorgeous and still growing everyday! Sometimes even I'm surprised by how much he's changed.


8 months at petsmart? Holy Cow!!


----------



## BettaDew

fleetfish said:


> Madanach, nearly three weeks ago. He'd been at the store for over a month and his condition wasn't spectacular. He was the only one who danced at me, and I knew he was mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Mad today, his colours are coming in brilliantly and his tail is growing back out. Out of my four current boys, he is my favourite
> 
> 
> 
> What a little bit of love can do for a betta, don't you think?


Oh wow what a nice change!!


----------



## ZeesTyphoon

I've had Typhoon for about 3 weeks now. I don't know if there is much difference other than some fin growth. The change in lighting makes his color look really different too.

Day I got him:









And today:


----------



## BettaDew

OH so pretty!


----------



## Ashthemutt

Bettanewbie60 your crowntail is absolutely beautiful! Great job making him feel better! You just made me love crowntails a little more!


----------



## Kiara1125

ZeesTyphoon said:


> I've had Typhoon for about 3 weeks now. I don't know if there is much difference other than some fin growth. The change in lighting makes his color look really different too.
> 
> Day I got him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today:


Love the oto! Mine just died last night. :-( I had him for over a year. Anyway, Typhoon is gorgeous! Great job with him.


----------



## BettaDew

So i got a new beta at New Year, and he was super white, so i called him Mr.Snow…. But apparently he's a marble?!:|

Here's a before and after picture of Mr. Snow:


----------



## konstargirl

BettaDew said:


> So i got a new beta at New Year, and he was super white, so i called him Mr.Snow…. But apparently he's a marble?!:|
> 
> Here's a before and after picture of Mr. Snow:


Hahah Hi Mr. Snow!!

ZeesTyphoon: Haha I like the second picture. XD


----------



## Betta Nut

BettaDew said:


> So i got a new beta at New Year, and he was super white, so i called him Mr.Snow…. But apparently he's a marble?!:|
> 
> Here's a before and after picture of Mr. Snow:


hehe.. he had a suprise! So, he's Mr NewYork Snow. His eyes are cool, and his little bald face is adorable. I'm sure he has more in store for you, marbles are so cool!


----------



## BettaDew

Betta Nut said:


> hehe.. he had a suprise! So, he's Mr NewYork Snow. His eyes are cool, and his little bald face is adorable. I'm sure he has more in store for you, marbles are so cool!


I'm pretty excited, I've always wanted a marble, but could never really find a good one! haahaha


----------



## BettaDew

Sathori said:


> So I've had Gray for 10 days now. EVERY DAY he looks different. I cannot believe what is happening! lol
> So these pictures are from the day I got him:
> View attachment 274265
> 
> View attachment 274273
> 
> 
> And this is Gray today:
> View attachment 274281
> 
> View attachment 274289
> 
> 
> His black reflects green or blue in the light.


oh wow, he looks like mine, going form white to the bluish side


----------



## Sathori

BettaDew said:


> oh wow, he looks like mine, going form white to the bluish side


He's a good lookin' fish, that's for sure. I think he has finally stopped changing for now. He's has keep his head white. He picked up a bit of red on his pectoral fins and a little bit on his dorsal. He's so active and happy all the time. I hate to pick favourite among my fish, but he has definitely become my favourite lol


----------



## Melodica

Two of my boys. The red VT was a Walmart fish. He was the only one left on the shelf and his water was horribly nasty. I named him Prozac because he was so crazy swimming around and flaring at everything.

The second was a Petco boy that I named Lucky since he would have likely died if he'd been left. I got him for half off since most of his tail was gone. It grew out to be so pretty, but now he's biting it off. So frustrating after all that work! :frustrated:


----------



## BettaDew

Melodica said:


> Two of my boys. The red VT was a Walmart fish. He was the only one left on the shelf and his water was horribly nasty. I named him Prozac because he was so crazy swimming around and flaring at everything.
> 
> The second was a Petco boy that I named Lucky since he would have likely died if he'd been left. I got him for half off since most of his tail was gone. It grew out to be so pretty, but now he's biting it off. So frustrating after all that work! :frustrated:


Very nice Melodica!


----------



## BettaDew

Little update on Mr.Snow:

…. I thought he was white…. sigh…!

View attachment 279050


…

View attachment 279058


Today:

View attachment 279066


----------



## Sathori

As pretty as Mr. Snow was when he was white, he's got some really cool blue colours showing up! Keep us updated!


----------



## TruongLN

Sathori said:


> As pretty as Mr. Snow was when he was white, he's got some really cool blue colours showing up! Keep us updated!


I agree! Wow he's a beautiful butterfly.


----------



## Reagan

*Jasper*

Not a huge change but enought to see what a heater, some space and a little love can do <3

Day 1:



1 Week Later:


----------



## Ashthemutt

Here is my baby betta. Apparently today will be the 10th day Ive had her! Here is the progress she's made so far! It really surprised me

When I first brought her home she was just grey with stripes.. Poor thing wasnt doing well at all, and I thought she wasnt going to make it through the night..


This was last week. She started to get purple coloring, Which i was very happy about because its my favorite color XD


today I walked in the room and saw she was green, red and purple! Imagine my surprise!! She looks like a completely different fish! She now continues to bounce between purple, and green/purple/red


----------



## Kiara1125

She looks like a combtail. The very tips of her tail rays split again, but they don't branch out that far. Therefore, she is a combtail.


----------



## Ashthemutt

Kiara1125 said:


> She looks like a combtail. The very tips of her tail rays split again, but they don't branch out that far. Therefore, she is a combtail.


my little girl? I thought she was a veil tail.. Though it's hard to tell when they are young


----------



## Kiara1125

Yes, your girl. You can see at the tips of her tail rays that they branch off again. If the rays were longer, then she would be a crowntail. Basically, she is a veiltail, but the the 4 branches on each ray indicates that she's a combtail.

See what I mean? Look at the tips of the rays that I circled. Since both "branches" are from the same "trunk" (ray) there are four of them, which, veiltails usually only have 2 rays instead of 4.


----------



## Ashthemutt

Oh that's cool! So I have a baby comb tail female?


----------



## Kiara1125

Yep! They're pretty common in my walmart, but some of them look like they're almost crowntails!


----------



## jesssan2442

This is my betta Mardi. He's changed the most out of my bunch. I got him sometime in May I think 

Here's him the day after I bought him


Here's him today. The first picture is for form and the other is for color. Excuse his raggedy fins! We're working on them! Do you think ordering him some IAL would help him maintain good fins?


----------



## Sabina88

I love how Maradi's fins turned out and I love his coloration


----------



## jesssan2442

Thanks Sabina! He has really blossomed since I've had him!!


----------



## Sabina88

Your Welcome 

What tail type is he? Rosetail?


----------



## jesssan2442

He's an OHM with a little bit of rosing/feathering. I got him at petsmart so I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## NarniaHero

When I got Ro vs today! Only 9 days apart. While I know lighting may account for part of it I can still see a BIG difference! Or maybe I'm just too proud of a fish mommy!


----------



## Kiara1125

Well, his fins are no longer clamped and he's not skinny anymore. Great job!


----------



## ranetree

My new boy last night, when I got him:









And just a few minutes ago:









Okay, so the flash exaggerates his iridescence a bit (and washes out his yellow), but the fact remains that he's significantly brighter than when I got him. It's amazing what warm, clean water will do.


----------



## TreeTime

The before picture was actually 2 weeks after I got him. That's when he started eating. Before that I didn't think he would make it. He would always be laying sideways on the bottom of his tank. never really moved. When I found him at wallmart there was barely any water in his cup, and you could tell he was not fed in a long while (he was also shoved in the way back by all the deadish betta's). He was very pale in colour. But now he couldn't be happier in his lil five gallon tank :3 super hyper all the time. 

Sorry for the water stains on the side of the tank <:] It makes it a bit hard to see his fins


----------



## Sabina88

ranetree said:


> My new boy last night, when I got him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just a few minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so the flash exaggerates his iridescence a bit (and washes out his yellow), but the fact remains that he's significantly brighter than when I got him. It's amazing what warm, clean water will do.


I was wondering how he was doing,
and woow he looks awesome 
I love his coloration


----------



## Sabina88

TreeTime said:


> The before picture was actually 2 weeks after I got him. That's when he started eating. Before that I didn't think he would make it. He would always be laying sideways on the bottom of his tank. never really moved. When I found him at wallmart there was barely any water in his cup, and you could tell he was not fed in a long while (he was also shoved in the way back by all the deadish betta's). He was very pale in colour. But now he couldn't be happier in his lil five gallon tank :3 super hyper all the time.
> 
> Sorry for the water stains on the side of the tank <:] It makes it a bit hard to see his fins


Is that really the same fish?
That's a huge difference 
Really good job with him


----------



## logisticsguy

Amazing what can happen when bettas get out of a cold toxic ammonia riddled tiny cup and into a clean warm place with some good food.


----------



## ranetree

logisticsguy said:


> Amazing what can happen when bettas get out of a cold toxic ammonia riddled tiny cup and into a clean warm place with some good food.


So far my new guy's been refusing food. He's either been too skittish or just...not interested. I figure he still needs a little time to settle in and maybe get more hungry than stressed--but I look forward to seeing him once he's fattening up and getting even more color back!


----------



## Alphahelix

These are all the same fish:




(She's the black and white one in front) she also has blue forming

And this one:


yay for rescues!


----------



## TreeTime

Sabina88 said:


> Is that really the same fish?
> That's a huge difference
> Really good job with him


Thank you! :-D


----------



## BettaDew

NarniaHero said:


> When I got Ro vs today! Only 9 days apart. While I know lighting may account for part of it I can still see a BIG difference! Or maybe I'm just too proud of a fish mommy!


Oh wow what a pretty pink!


----------



## BettaDew

NarniaHero said:


> When I got Ro vs today! Only 9 days apart. While I know lighting may account for part of it I can still see a BIG difference! Or maybe I'm just too proud of a fish mommy!





Alphahelix said:


> These are all the same fish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (She's the black and white one in front) she also has blue forming
> 
> And this one:
> 
> 
> yay for rescues!


Oh wow what a change you've got there! Very nice!


----------



## LinkLover

When looking through pictures, me and my husband were both stunned at how much my Crowntail Zephyr has changed since we got him less than a year ago (these pictures were also posted in my update thread).

Before:

View attachment 295794


A few days ago:

View attachment 295802


----------



## SeaCity

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Buddy Blue the day I brought him home from Walmart...
> View attachment 70271
> 
> And now...
> View attachment 70272


Wow! Amazing transformation.


----------



## SeaCity

*Swish, my Petco baby*

Here is a picture of Swish from when I first got her, a month ago, and a few from the last couple of days (her fins got chewed, but they're growing back). I'm still trying to figure out what color she is going to end up.


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's my blue marble HM male, Daemon. Before and then 2 months after and then 4 months.

First bought:









2 months later:









4 months later:


----------



## Sathori

I love his white lips! xD


----------



## Kiara1125

I do too! He's got little white eyebrows too. xD


----------



## Tree

Here is my before picture of Tuna: 








And here is the after shot:


----------



## jmetal

i love how pretty they have gotten :-D


----------



## kylamarie

Turnip before (december 31st)
View attachment 300458


Turnip after (today) 

with flash...
View attachment 300466

without flash...
View attachment 300474

p.s.- please excuse his fins...>.< plastic plants are evil. i guess everyone makes mistakes when they are first starting out. :/ he has silk plants now. his fins are healing, too. slowly, but surely.


----------



## Sabina88

Wooow what an amazing change 
You did a really good job with him


----------



## kylamarie

Sabina88 said:


> Wooow what an amazing change
> You did a really good job with him


Thanks  he is my first betta. I just got my second one on Sunday. she is the sweetest thing. 
View attachment 300514


----------



## Kiara1125

Gorgeous HM/DeT salamander!


----------



## Ickbeth

Bubbles before sorry about the pic quality had to get it of an earlier post


----------



## Ickbeth

Bubbles after a year of tlc I had to screen save the pic because it didn't save to my files only the site


----------



## SeaCity

*Swish today*

I bought Swish as a baby betta, from Petco. Her color changed so much...I'm still wondering how she's going to end up. Her fins got nipped pretty badly a few weeks ago but they are growing back nicely, except they were red, but the new growth is blue. Interesting. I am re-posting the original pictures too, since the thread is so long they would be hard to find.

Swish - January 19, 2014


----------



## SeaCity

*Swish Feb 14, 2014*

Kind of bronze looking


----------



## SeaCity

*Swish 02-15-2014*

another view


----------



## SeaCity

*Swish 02-22-2014*

today - see the blue on her new fin growth. Parts of it look kind of metallic


----------



## Kiara1125

Nice pictures. Try and combining all of the pictures into one post, please.


----------



## BettaDew

Oh wow nice change you've got there!



kylamarie said:


> Turnip before (december 31st)
> View attachment 300458
> 
> 
> Turnip after (today)
> 
> with flash...
> View attachment 300466
> 
> without flash...
> View attachment 300474
> 
> p.s.- please excuse his fins...>.< plastic plants are evil. i guess everyone makes mistakes when they are first starting out. :/ he has silk plants now. his fins are healing, too. slowly, but surely.


----------



## SeaCity

*posting pictures*



Kiara1125 said:


> Nice pictures. Try and combining all of the pictures into one post, please.


I know how to add multiple pictures to one post, but not to add captions to the individual photos. Can you help me with this?


----------



## Kiara1125

The best thing you can do is add the photos to photobucket. Get the image URL and copy it. Then, type something as if you're captioning the picture, but just put it in bold. Then add each picture by clicking the button and pasting the image URL into the box.


----------



## SeaCity

*Here goes*



Kiara1125 said:


> The best thing you can do is add the photos to photobucket. Get the image URL and copy it. Then, type something as if you're captioning the picture, but just put it in bold. Then add each picture by clicking the button and pasting the image URL into the box.


I am showing my fishy family here to test out this method.

Here is my betta, Puddle, who I bought from Petco in Jan 2014
http://s1266.photobucket.com/user/K...dle02-15-14F_zps04775ac4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=35

Then comes Swish, who I bought at the same time as Puddle.
http://s1266.photobucket.com/user/K...wish02-22-14_zps00594f15.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10

Puddle has two tank mates. Brutus, a Mickey Mouse Platy and Suvi, a Sunfire Wag Platy:
http://s1266.photobucket.com/user/K...utus02-15-14_zps730fdec8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=29

Hmmm. I don't think I did it right. The preview only shows the URLs but not the pictures.


----------



## SeaCity

*2nd try*



Kiara1125 said:


> The best thing you can do is add the photos to photobucket. Get the image URL and copy it. Then, type something as if you're captioning the picture, but just put it in bold. Then add each picture by clicking the button and pasting the image URL into the box.


My adorable PUDDLE

View attachment 303386



SWISH - whom I bought as a baby

*
View attachment 303362
*


SUVI (short for Vesuvius - since she reminds me of a volcano)

View attachment 303378



Swish's buddy, WATSON:

View attachment 303338


I didn't do it quite like you said, but your instructions helped me figure out a way that worked better for me. Thanks!


----------



## Kiara1125

That works! Very nice!


----------



## Sabina88

SeaCity said:


> My adorable PUDDLE
> 
> View attachment 303386
> 
> 
> 
> SWISH - whom I bought as a baby
> 
> *
> View attachment 303362
> *
> 
> 
> SUVI (short for Vesuvius - since she reminds me of a volcano)
> 
> View attachment 303378
> 
> 
> 
> Swish's buddy, WATSON:
> 
> View attachment 303338
> 
> 
> I didn't do it quite like you said, but your instructions helped me figure out a way that worked better for me. Thanks!


What type of fish is Watson?


----------



## Sathori

Sabina88 said:


> What type of fish is Watson?


He looks to be a julii corydora, otherwise known as a cory catfish. Adorable bottom feeders. I have a bunch in my tank and they happily clean up what ever my betta spits out or what the tetras miss. They do prefer to be in groups no less than 4, but I've heard of some fish keepers keeping one or two of them.


----------



## Sabina88

Not to get completely off topic but I was thinking of getting some cory cats or otos for my sorority tank, can otos and and cories live together?


----------



## Sathori

*Update on Gray *

When I bought him (Jan.3/14)
View attachment 303874


Early Feb./14
View attachment 303882

View attachment 303906


And now (going back to white)
View attachment 303898



It's like every day I wake up to a different colored fish 
Please ignore his poor tail quality.. We had a fantastic episode of tail biting that took forever to "cure". I finally found the solution, but he did some serious damage to it before I could get him to stop...


----------



## Kiara1125

Very gorgeous! He's an awesome and unique looking dragonscale DT. I just want to steal him. x3


----------



## Sathori

Kiara1125 said:


> Very gorgeous! He's an awesome and unique looking dragonscale DT. I just want to steal him. x3


Haha thanks. I had no idea that he was going to colour up and marble like this when I bought him. I thought he was absolutely gorgeous when I saw him at work, imagine my surprise when the next day he started to change colour. I have a picture of almost every day of him colouring up.


----------



## SeaCity

Sabina88 - Watson is a Julii Cory Cat. Isn't he the cutest little thing?


----------



## Pearl93

Here's my guy, he was so tiny when I got him! Ignore the tail injury, he had a blow out. It's much more healed than it appears in the photos.


----------



## Keltera

when i just bought him









Now, just before a cleaning 










Mystic:









Now: (only had him just over a month)


----------



## Lights106

Martin the fish. I bought him 2 weeks ago. He looks so much better!


----------



## g7774955

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=15850&pictureid=99602

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=15850&pictureid=112329


----------



## SeaCity

*Your pictures*



Lights106 said:


> Martin the fish. I bought him 2 weeks ago. He looks so much better!


Nice.
How were you able to post your pictures in that format?
Thanks


----------



## SeaCity

*Swish update*

Hi everyone. Here's Swish again with her latest color changes.

January 19:
View attachment 310217



Feb 14:
View attachment 310225



Today, (Mar 7), notice the blue coming in:
View attachment 310233


----------



## Kiara1125

SeaCity said:


> Hi everyone. Here's Swish again with her latest color changes.
> 
> January 19:
> View attachment 310217
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 14:
> View attachment 310225
> 
> 
> 
> Today, (Mar 7), notice the blue coming in:
> View attachment 310233


You create the format by using another program, such as GIMP.

It looks like Swish is a little CT girl!


----------



## Lights106

SeaCity said:


> Nice.
> How were you able to post your pictures in that format?
> Thanks


It's an app called insta collage frame.


----------



## SeaCity

Thanks! I'll try that.


----------



## BettaDew

oh wow you guys've some great changes out there!


----------



## Alphahelix

Finnick before:

Now:


Hermes before:

Now:


----------



## Sabina88

Great job with them Alphahelix


----------



## BettaDew

Alphahelix said:


> Finnick before:
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> Hermes before:
> 
> Now:


Loved the changes there!


----------



## Setangha

My two latest rescues. No names yet. Found them at a Petco (along with about 16 others I wanted to take home and nurse back to health :|) and they looked like they were the two closest to death, so they were the chosen ones. I'm familiar with that store and until recently, they'd been taking pretty good care of their bettas. It was like one day they just decided to *stop. :evil:

*It made me so angry I forgot about my anxiety long enough to make two employees promise to change the water before the end of the day. I haven't been back since then, but I hope they were sincere.

View attachment 321434


Found this one lethargic with buoyancy problems, clamped fins, and a complete lack of color on his body. The water in his cup tested at 4ppm ammonia.

After a week of good food, clean water and consistent heat, his behavior and buoyancy are way better. He's still a little see through, but now his body is taking on a rosy color. :-D

View attachment 321442


This guy was very lethargic, with mild SBD symptoms and dull colors, and the top portion of his caudal fin was completely missing (it almost looked like it had been pinched/clipped off in a straight line). I honestly expected him to die overnight, especially after I tested his water for ammonia and saw it was 8ppm. 

Improved almost immediately though! He's now very perky and growing his fins back. And as you can see, he's gorgeous. :-D


----------



## Asteig86

I've had Zorro for a little over a month now--his color had deepened and he's gotten a bit more robust. His fins are not raggedy anymore either. 









Buckshot has been with me since March 19th. His color has deepened and that terrible rip on his fin is almost knitted together. 









I went back for Silo the day after I got Buckshot. He looks like a completely different fish, and his tail is finally beginning to show some growth. 









Caliber I've only had for a week. His color has intensified and he is showing lots of personality. I can't wait to see what his diet of NLS has in store for him.


----------



## chlorp101

*Mawar*

From left to right:
March 17 - A day after I got her
March 16 - In her quarantine container, she had white fuzz where the torn tail is.
April 6 - Feeling better and always hungry

Is her color called traditional/wildtype?


----------



## Kiara1125

chlorp101 said:


> From left to right:
> March 17 - A day after I got her
> March 16 - In her quarantine container, she had white fuzz where the torn tail is.
> April 6 - Feeling better and always hungry
> 
> Is her color called traditional/wildtype?


It is a traditional, but I'm led to believe that you have a male plakat! The long, broad ventrals is what gives it away. Can you get a clear shot of your betta's side while it's puffed up or flaring?


----------



## chlorp101

Kiara1125 said:


> It is a traditional, but I'm led to believe that you have a male plakat! The long, broad ventrals is what gives it away. Can you get a clear shot of your betta's side while it's puffed up or flaring?


Are you sure? I'll be very happy if it is a he. I got her/him for a cheap price :lol:! Will upload a flaring picture soon.


----------



## Kiara1125

chlorp101 said:


> Are you sure? I'll be very happy if it is a he. I got her/him for a cheap price :lol:! Will upload a flaring picture soon.


I believe so. That's how it started out with my male plakat, Owl. I got him as a VT female.


----------



## Sabina88

Wow what a big change in your guy owl


----------



## Kiara1125

Yep! Lived for over a year and then he jumped out of his 10g. -_- Poor little guy - squeezed through a *tiny* gap. Still, he was gorgeous. He was so nice to all my community fish, even my platy fry that grew up with him.


----------



## Sabina88

Aww he sounds like a sweetie, im sorry to hear that you lost him


----------



## chlorp101

*Kiara,* your fish was really pretty. Sorry for your loss.
I couldn't get my fish to flare. He/She just swam away upon seeing reflection. But there are some bubbles on the top, which led me to believe he/she is making some bubble nest.


----------



## Kasablanca

Meet Violet my female VT I got from petsmart March 20th 2014. When I first got her she was pale with light blue stress stripes and her tail was pink/blue. Her fins were clamped and she looked so sad, I had to get her. She lives in a 20gal community tank with platys, and zebra danios. She was super shy the first week I had her, she would hide in the grass whenever she saw someone go by the tank. After 3 days of being in a heated tank her colour started to show. Now almost 3 weeks of having her she shines! Her colour is vibrant and she isnt shy anymore. She will come to the surface now with all the other fish when it is feeding time. She is reserved and doesnt chase anyone. 

The first picture is March 23rd and the second is April 8th. There isnt that much of a difference but I wish I had a picture of her when I first got her, you would have thought I had 2 totally different fish. Although she did loose colour when I was doing a water change the other day.


----------



## Sabina88

I love her coloration Kasablanca


----------



## Kiara1125

I see a beard sticking out, which usually doesn't happen with females. Are you sure your "female" isn't a male VT? Fins are getting awfully long ...


----------



## Kasablanca

Sabina88 said:


> I love her coloration Kasablanca


Thank you 



Kiara1125 said:


> I see a beard sticking out, which usually doesn't happen with females. Are you sure your "female" isn't a male VT? Fins are getting awfully long ...


To be honest I don't know. I bought her as a female at petsmart, but you never know for sure. Last female I got turned out was a male spade tail. 
I was going to start a sorority but knowing my luck I would end up with males labelled as females.


----------



## PonyJumper101




----------



## Sabina88

I love his coloration


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

His face is adorable!


----------



## PonyJumper101

He is the meanest fish you'll ever meet! Flares at everything.


----------



## Sabina88

What is his name?


----------



## PonyJumper101

Montego


----------



## Sabina88

I like his name


----------



## Kiara1125

PonyJumper101 said:


>


Not to be critical, but he looks like bad water quality is making his rays get damaged as they grow, hence why they're crooked now. Does he tail-bite? I love how the cellophane is taking over.


----------



## Kiara1125

Kasablanca said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I don't know. I bought her as a female at petsmart, but you never know for sure. Last female I got turned out was a male spade tail.
> I was going to start a sorority but knowing my luck I would end up with males labelled as females.


Better be careful then. xD Got a picture of the male spadetail? Spades are rare from what I've heard! Still, I started my sorority with my first dragonscale bettta. Gorgeous girl. Still, just be careful with this one. It might turn out to be a boy.


----------



## Kasablanca

Kiara1125 said:


> Better be careful then. xD Got a picture of the male spadetail? Spades are rare from what I've heard! Still, I started my sorority with my first dragonscale bettta. Gorgeous girl. Still, just be careful with this one. It might turn out to be a boy.


Thanks, I am nervous with the female bettas from petsmart as its never 100% sure they are females. I am going to try and get 'her' to flare one day and get pictures so I can ask people here what gender she is lol

This was Daisy the day I got her. She was in her new tank with heated water for 3 hours and she started to colour. She was dull and lifeless before.











Now this is her 2 months later. I asked people on here whether she was male or female as one day she had a bubble nest. I was confused at this so I came here for help. I had several people tell me she was in fact a male spade tail. I kept the name Daisy though because I already got used to that name


----------



## chlorp101

Daisy has a female body shape. But I'm also confused with my betta. I bought her as a female, but she made some bubble nest (albeit it didn't hold together very well).


----------



## Kasablanca

chlorp101 said:


> Daisy has a female body shape. But I'm also confused with my betta. I bought her as a female, but she made some bubble nest (albeit it didn't hold together very well).


I feel ya! You never know if they are really a female. Sadly I dont have Daisy anymore, she died 1 year ago. But with my new female I question whether she is male or female.

I'm also curious about the bubble nest as Daisy did it all the time after she settled in. She was very shy and timid but after a month or two she got more confident and then started building nests.


----------



## bre23

View attachment 332386

Kaiju a weekish after I got him

View attachment 332394

Kaiju yesterday, showing black/blue and ORANGE in his fins

View attachment 332402

Today in full flare


----------



## chlorp101

Kasablanca said:


> I feel ya! You never know if they are really a female. Sadly I dont have Daisy anymore, she died 1 year ago. But with my new female I question whether she is male or female.
> 
> I'm also curious about the bubble nest as Daisy did it all the time after she settled in. She was very shy and timid but after a month or two she got more confident and then started building nests.


Sorry to hear that. Should have read your post more carefully


----------



## Kiara1125

I have no idea about betta genders anymore. There's some females with some crazy long fins. So, you never know. Some females just have more testosterone in them than usual, I guess. My boyfriend had a female betta that looked like a male and I had a male that looked like a female. Yay! Confusion! xD

Still, Daisy was gorgeous. I'm still confused about it. Daisy does have the female form and short, skinny ventrals, yet long fins and no ovipositor. Oi vey. lol


----------



## Kasablanca

chlorp101 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Should have read your post more carefully


That's okay, it didnt say whether she was alive or not. But thank you 



Kiara1125 said:


> I have no idea about betta genders anymore. There's some females with some crazy long fins. So, you never know. Some females just have more testosterone in them than usual, I guess. My boyfriend had a female betta that looked like a male and I had a male that looked like a female. Yay! Confusion! xD
> 
> Still, Daisy was gorgeous. I'm still confused about it. Daisy does have the female form and short, skinny ventrals, yet long fins and no ovipositor. Oi vey. lol


Hahahaha gotta love the confusion 

Thank you! I actually saw a similar "female" at petsmart today. If I had more room I would have taken her home, she had fin rot and stress stripes. One day I will rescue all the bettas I want as I will have a fish room.


----------



## PonyJumper101

Kiara1125 said:


> Not to be critical, but he looks like bad water quality is making his rays get damaged as they grow, hence why they're crooked now. Does he tail-bite? I love how the cellophane is taking over.


He is a really bad tail biter.


----------



## Kasablanca

Kaiju looks amazing! Beautiul boy.


----------



## chlorp101

This morning, while feeding Mawar, I decided to check if she has an ovipositor. Yes, she does have one between her big ventrals. She's still making a bubble nest, though. LOL. My male, Ryu hasn't made one for ages.


----------



## BettaDew

Kaiju looks very nice!


----------



## daniella3d

My fish on a one month time frame. It's amazing, AND anoying how much a marble can change...

Pic on the top is him a month ago, pic on the bottom is now. My favorite little one. 










Another one, 6 weeks apart:


----------



## daniella3d

Another one a month apart:


----------



## Sabina88

Wow I love the top guy his coloration is gorgeous


----------



## Sabina88

daniella3d said:


> Another one a month apart:


He is absolutely amazing, I love the contrast of his colors

You have amazing fish


----------



## AmbiantNight

Fishkey when I first rescued him. Pale lethargic. I think I got him in November of last year.










Other then recovering from some tail nipping this is him now. Picture taken 4/10/14











Need to get a better one of him. But he likes to hide when he sees the camera.


----------



## BettaDew

Oh wow AmbiantNight nice change you've got there!


----------



## BettaDew

*Mr. Snow*

So i bought Mr.Snow at new years (2014) and since he was super white i called him Mr. Snow….

So here it is his progression…

The picture on the second roll on your right is him today


----------



## BettaDew

He looks sooo good!


----------



## aselvarial

@BettaDew, now it looks like you went for a tongue in cheek name. I guess he didn't like being pure white!


----------



## nightpacer

My male delta tail, Khan. Before is on top, now is on bottom. My ADF, Morgana really helped him get more active and healthy.


----------



## pennyls9332

heres leo the day i got him, about two weeks later, and then one after he decided his fins looked yummy and a few days ago which is about 4 months of having him i think


----------



## ZeesTyphoon

Here is Tsunami on the day I got him in February and again today. 
I never noticed until now how dark he's gotten.


----------



## shyanne

The top picture is the first day I got her 02/07/14, and the second is the next day:
View attachment 341130

View attachment 341138


This is her now:
View attachment 341146

View attachment 341154


----------



## BettaDew

Oh wow how cute @shyanne


----------



## shyanne

BettaDew said:


> Oh wow how cute @shyanne


Thank you BettaDew! I'm actually planning on getting another betta today, so another update soon! :-D


----------



## BettaDew

shyanne said:


> Thank you BettaDew! I'm actually planning on getting another betta today, so another update soon! :-D


Very cool! It's addicting huh? i know !


----------



## ShukiAi

So it's been exactly 1 week since I got my new boy. When I first got him he had ammonia poisoning and it's amazing how much he's already colored up...

BEFORE

















AFTER



















My new lighting might help a bit too. :lol:


----------



## Kasablanca

Just got a new female VT last night. She was very shy and wouldnt come out. Saw her this morning at 9am. She had stress stripes to the max! But she wasnt hiding anymore, she was starting to explore. Came home around 5pm and couldnt believe the change. I can't wait till she colours more. What colour do you think she is? She has a grey/blue/black body and red fins.


----------



## Sabina88

She might look simaler to one of my girls color wise 
View attachment 343626


----------



## TheBlur

This is my boy Blur. He's a PetSmart rescue. His cup said Halfmoon but I'm skeptical... maybe Delta... opinions? Also I'm not quite sure what color he his. :-?

Day 1 in new home









End of Week 1 (pardon the eye-shine, they're still that awesome gold/yellow color)


----------



## Kasablanca

@Sabina88 - Your girl is pretty! and thank you. I cant wait to see what she turns out to be


----------



## bre23

Wow, the difference is always so extreme in stressed out blues. I'm lucky that my blue boy didn't look like that when I got him.


----------



## shyanne

TheBlur said:


> This is my boy Blur. He's a PetSmart rescue. His cup said Halfmoon but I'm skeptical... maybe Delta... opinions? Also I'm not quite sure what color he his. :-?


He is really pretty! I just got a new boy from Petsmart the other day. It said he was a halfmoon, but I think he is a delta too.
And your boy looks like a normal delta tail, but could be a super delta. Try to get a picture of him flaring. :-D
Oh and his color looks like Steel Blue!


----------



## TheBlur

shyanne said:


> He is really pretty! I just got a new boy from Petsmart the other day. It said he was a halfmoon, but I think he is a delta too.
> And your boy looks like a normal delta tail, but could be a super delta. Try to get a picture of him flaring. :-D
> Oh and his color looks like Steel Blue!


Fancy! I'll try to get him to flair x3 so far no success, he prefers swimming really fast to flaring XD


----------



## Sabina88

Kasablanca said:


> @Sabina88 - Your girl is pretty! and thank you. I cant wait to see what she turns out to be


Your welcome 
Good luck with her


----------



## shyanne

TheBlur said:


> Fancy! I'll try to get him to flair x3 so far no success, he prefers swimming really fast to flaring XD


I can't get my new boy to flare either. I haven't seen him do it once lol! 
He much prefers to chase my finger. :lol:


----------



## mtlister

Before 











After










And no he's not biting although it may look like it. Just the remains of the cellophane colouring that hasn't filled out with color.


----------



## JDragon

Our boy Lucky. He is by far the smallest male betta i have ever seen. My females are larger than he is almost with all his fins included. I saw him at Petco for a few weeks suffering from what seemed to be SBD before I caved in. I could not keep him out of my head. Poor boy took two full days of looking and acting miserable my laying on the gravel sideways before he recovered. He went from a large KK to our ramshorn snail tank. It's a 20 gallon and he never stops swimming. Ignore the crappy container. The red/pink is likely stress. Hard to tell as we have no lightbulb yet for our fixture.


----------



## GBS

Here's my guy on April 4 (the day I got him):










And here he is today:










I can't wait to see how he continues to change.


----------



## bre23

Kaiju has gotten loads more color even since I posted last!

View attachment 345433

Early April for reference

View attachment 345425

Yesterday

The filter brings out his orange/red wash a bit but he really does have a red/orange tint to him now


----------



## Sathori

Just thought I'd throw this in - Gray Fullbuster Update!

Day one (Jan. 3rd, 2014)
View attachment 345473


A week or two ago lol
View attachment 345481



The white on his head keeps moving all over the front portion of his body, like his scales cannot decide which should be white and which should be blue/green/black lol 
And after his fin-tearing-out episode, his tail decided to have red in it rather than just blue/black.


----------



## BettaDew

Sathori said:


> Just thought I'd throw this in - Gray Fullbuster Update!
> 
> Day one (Jan. 3rd, 2014)
> View attachment 345473
> 
> 
> A week or two ago lol
> View attachment 345481
> 
> 
> 
> The white on his head keeps moving all over the front portion of his body, like his scales cannot decide which should be white and which should be blue/green/black lol
> And after his fin-tearing-out episode, his tail decided to have red in it rather than just blue/black.


Oh wow nice change you've got there!


----------



## Tree

when I first adopted Tuna:








Middle of his marble change:








and what he looks like now: 









and he is still changing! XD

This is Anchovy: 

before:









and after:


----------



## PieTime

I wonder why they marbles change color so drastically sometimes. I know it's a genetic thing, but are there environmental triggers as well?


----------



## Tree

Not sure. I wonder if it has to do with their mood? like a Mood ring. LOL


----------



## Kithy

Tree said:


> when I first adopted Tuna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle of his marble change:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what he looks like now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he is still changing! XD
> 
> This is Anchovy:
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after:


What kind of camera do you have O_O


----------



## Tree

Kithy said:


> What kind of camera do you have O_O


A canon Rebel T3i. with a flash diffuser attached. =)


----------



## Sathori

I'm loving that red in Tuna! 
I also really hope that the EE I'm getting will look as good as Anchovy...

Still loving the names!


----------



## Tree

Sathori said:


> I'm loving that red in Tuna!
> I also really hope that the EE I'm getting will look as good as Anchovy...
> 
> Still loving the names!



thanks! =D I love that splash of red in him too. 

Oh I'm sure he will! 
Anchovy suffered from fin rot on one of his pectoral fins so they are not that round anymore. They are growing back however. =)


----------



## littlenim

When I got Hannibal at Petsmart (3 1/2 weeks ago):









Hannibal today:









The change hasn't been too drastic, since he was in pretty good condition when I bought him, but his body is a little pinker, and his fins have definitely grown out a bit and gotten more iridescent. Idk if it's really visible at all in the photos.

I'm curious to see if he changes at all with more time.


----------



## Kithy

Tree said:


> A canon Rebel T3i. with a flash diffuser attached. =)


So jealous! My camera just doesn't like to cooperate with my fish though my phone camera does a lot better.


----------



## Tree

Kithy said:


> So jealous! My camera just doesn't like to cooperate with my fish though my phone camera does a lot better.



right now my lens is giving me crap. I have to manually focus instead of the camera doing it. and its hard when trying to photo my fish. XD


----------



## Kithy

Tree said:


> right now my lens is giving me crap. I have to manually focus instead of the camera doing it. and its hard when trying to photo my fish. XD


If only fish would cooperate xD Seems like only one out of every fifty or so pictures is decent.


----------



## Tree

Kithy said:


> If only fish would cooperate xD Seems like only one out of every fifty or so pictures is decent.



you're SO right! I take over ten pictures and only three or so come out looking good. XD


----------



## Sabina88

I was feeling a little nostaligic after looking at the pics I had of Hale, so I thought I would post some before and afters of him. Its not a very big change, but his fins have grown a lot in the 12 weeks ive had him. It feels like its been a lot more time since I brought him home :lol:
Hale on the day I brought him home from petco 2/1/14:
View attachment 347418


Hale last month 4/1/14 (I don't have any really recent pics of him but for the most part he looks the same):
View attachment 347442


----------



## Tree

YES! my CT boy is looking more CT! 

this was before, his tail looked strange as a CT when I got him: 









now his tail fin is looking more normal! 8D He got his tail stuck on something and it broke off that is why it is clear right now.


----------



## Sabina88

That's good that its growing back so well. I cant wait to see how his tail turns out once its all healed up+


----------



## BettaDew

Very nice black one you've got there Sabina88 !


----------



## Sabina88

Thank you BettaDew.


----------



## Kithy

My husband felt bad that two of my favorite boys passed on so he got me two very pretty DTs he picked out himself. I am not usually a fan of DTs but these guys are pretty nice to look at ^^


Guppy before, about a week or so ago.


And Guppy today ^_^ His tail is darkening a lot.


Sidewinder (my husband named them both..)


Today. Occasionally my camera gives me nice pictures. Not much change in him physically, he's pretty small compared to guppy though.


----------



## shyanne

So I got my new boy, Kaida, on April 24th. So about a week and two days ago.
Here's how he has changed so far:

This was the first day I got him 04/24/2014 :
View attachment 348634


Here is what he looks like today 05/03/2014 :
View attachment 348642


His caudal fin is getting more blue on it, and his anal fin now has a red tint to it. :-D


----------



## amandapond

My babies before and after:
View attachment 348650

View attachment 348690

View attachment 348698


View attachment 348666


View attachment 348674


View attachment 348682


----------



## logisticsguy

Crazy marbles. This is Finnigan 2 in March. I loved the little diamond on his back.










This is Finnigan 2 now in May. He was sold to a super nice person and they sent an updated pic of him.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Jasper when I first got him March 22, 2014 in his temporary .5 gallon

View attachment 350682


The day after we got him

View attachment 350690


Day after we got him when he was moved into the 2.5 gallon, he reverted back to his original coloring. 

View attachment 350698


about a week after we got him, 3/28/14

View attachment 350706


And then today. Sorry about the blurryness of a few of them, he sees my phone and goes nuts. 

View attachment 350714


View attachment 350722


This is my favorite.

View attachment 350730


----------



## BettaStarter24

And then my old boy Ignus when we got him

View attachment 350746


Feb 26,2014, a few months after with his first bubble nest after two bouts of SBD

View attachment 350754


and March 9th, 2014 in his 2.5 gallon, about two weeks before he died of another bout of SBD issues. Sorry about the quality, he wouldnt stay still. 

View attachment 350762


----------



## BettaDew

logisticsguy said:


> Crazy marbles. This is Finnigan 2 in March. I loved the little diamond on his back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Finnigan 2 now in May. He was sold to a super nice person and they sent an updated pic of him.


Gorgeous!


----------



## DoryAndNemo

How do I add my own photos?


----------



## Sabina88

To upload photos:

Just under were your typing you should see a button called Go Advanced, click on it. Then scroll down until you see a button called Manage Attachments and click on it. A new window should open up. Click on the Browse... button then select your photo from your computer. Then click the Upload button. Some photos may take longer then others to upload. Once its uploaded scroll up again to were you see the toolbar. (its the one with the Smilies, Fonts, Sizes, ext.) after the Smilies pull down bar you should see one called Atachments next to it. Click on it and you should see the name of your image in the pull down list. Then make sure you click in your typing were you want the photo to be then go back up to attachments click on it then click on the photo name. In your text it will read with some numbers in between the two attach. Once your done typing and adding photos click submit reply and your photo should show up. 
Hope this helps and wasn't to confusing


----------



## Sathori

logisticsguy said:


> Crazy marbles. This is Finnigan 2 in March. I loved the little diamond on his back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Finnigan 2 now in May. He was sold to a super nice person and they sent an updated pic of him.


Holy crap Finnigan! That's an amazing change! I'm wondering if Gray will ever go back to white or if his white patch will continue to move around like it has been...


----------



## logisticsguy

Well I can say a couple things about this because he is very much like a couple of his uncles Finnigan 1 and Chuck Norris who appear way back in this thread. He has color genes turning off. 1st is the blue. You can still see that his red is on. It will likely off soon and he will go cello or colorless for a while. Things may or may not turn back on. If it does he will start to look koi first. Then gain color back if blue turns back on again. The marble gene in this line throws all kinds piebald, panda, color changers, what is known as koi ect. You never know what will pop up. This has good and bad things about it. As a breeder its not stable or predictable but can also produce some cool looking fish.


----------



## TheBlur

Here's my PetCo baby on day 1








And now at the end of month1! Her color is really coming in nicely~ Anyone have any guesses as to tail type?


----------



## BettaDew

How cute your beta there TheBlur!


----------



## Tish

The day I got Koda, and now around a month later.


----------



## Kiara1125

Koda is gorgeous!!


----------



## TheBlur

Ok, so I've been keeping an eye on my boy Opal for a few weeks now. I'm very confused about his color classification. I've had people say he's a Fancy Dragonscale, and I've had people say he's a Dragonscale Marble... Well, what do YOU think he is?! (cos I'm seriously confused XD ) These are all the same side of his body:

Day 1









End of Week 1 (mostly just colored up)









End of Week 2 (Waaaay more purple! The speckles on the top of his head are also now fully deep purple.)


----------



## Bailmint

Oh, I forgot to add mine.
Before:









Now:


----------



## Alphahelix

I saw him in December and when he was still there in March I grabbed him. The pet store guy said 'no one likes the plain white ones'
He isn't plain white or the same pattern even from one day to the next


----------



## myexplodingcat

Alphahelix said:


> The pet store guy said 'no one likes the plain white ones'
> He isn't plain white or the same pattern even from one day to the next


Wow! That's a long time for a fish to be in a pet store 

Good thing he has a nice home now!

Here's Felix. The first is maybe a few days after I got him, and the second is May 1. He's gone through some fin biting since, but I think he's letting some of it grow back now.


----------



## peacock

So much improvement...


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Top picture - first week
Bottom- now
"Mystique"


----------



## Sabina88

Hes a beautiful betta. He kinda looks like a blue dalmation, I love how his coloration/pattern looks now


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Sabina88 said:


> Hes a beautiful betta. He kinda looks like a blue dalmation, I love how his coloration/pattern looks now


Thanks hes my fav i just hope he doesny get anymore blue!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Holy cow, what a change!


----------



## BlueLacee

They are all stunning. Great job every body


----------



## Fenghuang

animallover4lyfe said:


> Top picture - first week
> Bottom- now
> "Mystique"


Oh my goodness, his spots are so adorable!


Here's one of mine:

Baby picture (when he arrived from Thailand)









A year later (shortly before he passed)


----------



## Bailmint

Amazing change, but sorry for you losing such a beautiful fish.


----------



## Sabina88

What a gorgeous boy. Sorry for your loss,SIP


----------



## animallover4lyfe

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Holy cow, what a change!


Wahh hes even darker now! Ill post a pic now


----------



## animallover4lyfe

And now....


----------



## animallover4lyfe

.........


----------



## InStitches

still gorgeous!


----------



## animallover4lyfe

InStitches said:


> still gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## Tree

animallover4lyfe said:


> .........



wow he is so neat looking =D


----------



## Fenghuang

Bailmint said:


> Amazing change, but sorry for you losing such a beautiful fish.





Sabina88 said:


> What a gorgeous boy. Sorry for your loss,SIP


Thank you. It's okay. I have fond memories of him.


----------



## BettaDew

Fenghuang said:


> Oh my goodness, his spots are so adorable!
> 
> 
> Here's one of mine:
> 
> Baby picture (when he arrived from Thailand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A year later (shortly before he passed)


Oh wow how beautiful!


----------



## IntrovertEJL

I've been reading through this thread for a while, and I'm amazed by a lot of the color changes I've seen. It prompted me to check out the pictures I've taken of my own betta, and I did notice a slight change from when I first got him and where he's at now.

The first day:









Now (three weeks later):









The black edge on his fins seems to be getting darker and thicker, and his fins seem more opaque. His scales were dark blue at first, but they had a green shine to them. Now he's more of a turquoise, less blue than he used to be. He seemed pretty healthy when I first got him, so I didn't think he would have changed much, but it's nice to know he's gotten healthier.


----------



## sbrit94

A long time ago I took in my brother's betta "Little Blue" and ended up giving him to my best friend. I started noticing he was getting bigger and bigger (meaning fat) and nearly scolded my friend that she fed him to much but honestly I think he looks a whole lot better... what do you guys think?

Before
View attachment 367562



and After
View attachment 367554


----------



## Rimbaum

This is from the week I got Ahti









And these are from today!

Excuse the blurriness on this one. I tried getting a photo of him without flash and this was the clearest of the bunch. shows really well how his caudal fin's grown out.










The flash shows his colors really nicely, though!


----------



## juanitawolf

My baby boy Magnus Bane!
here is when i got him










and here is a month after photo, his tail keeps growing and sadly he still bites it, (almost 4 cm of tail must be heavy). sadly my camera doesnt do justice to his colors as he has a lot of iridiscence.


----------



## StrangeDejavu

Here's my Halfmoon boy. I went to PetSmart last month for plants and sand and left with plants, sand and a betta. :-D He lives in a planted 10g with IAL and is fed NLS, Omega One, frozen bloodworms and daphnia. He rewarded me by taking on my favorite shade of blue, or at least that's what I tell myself. :roll:

He was very skiddish when I brought him home, bolting at the slightest noise or movement. After feeding, when I dropped the lid, the noise would cause him to shoot to the bottom and breath heavily... now he greets me when I come up to the tank and eats from my finger.


----------



## Kiara1125

StrangeDejavu said:


> Here's my Halfmoon boy. I went to PetSmart last month for plants and sand and left with plants, sand and a betta. :-D He lives in a planted 10g with IAL and is fed NLS, Omega One, frozen bloodworms and daphnia. He rewarded me by taking on my favorite shade of blue, or at least that's what I tell myself. :roll:
> 
> He was very *skiddish* when I brought him home, bolting at the slightest noise or movement. After feeding, when I dropped the lid, the noise would cause him to shoot to the bottom and breath heavily... now he greets me when I come up to the tank and eats from my finger.


He's skittish, not skiddish. lol Still, gorgeous boy and lovely change.


----------



## Animalactivist12

Wow mine haven't really changed that much...


----------



## StrangeDejavu

Kiara1125 said:


> He's skittish, not skiddish. lol Still, gorgeous boy and lovely change.


Oh you know what I meant.


----------



## BettaDew

StrangeDejavu said:


> Here's my Halfmoon boy. I went to PetSmart last month for plants and sand and left with plants, sand and a betta. :-D He lives in a planted 10g with IAL and is fed NLS, Omega One, frozen bloodworms and daphnia. He rewarded me by taking on my favorite shade of blue, or at least that's what I tell myself. :roll:
> 
> He was very skiddish when I brought him home, bolting at the slightest noise or movement. After feeding, when I dropped the lid, the noise would cause him to shoot to the bottom and breath heavily... now he greets me when I come up to the tank and eats from my finger.



Nice change StrangeDejavu !


----------



## Kiara1125

StrangeDejavu said:


> Oh you know what I meant.


Hehehe :twisted: xD Yesss, but you still win because you're the one with the gorgeous betta. I only have 2 bettas now, a female (who might be a male) CT and a female DT. Both are into a 20gHM together.


----------



## Kithy

He changed to such a pretty color! I like his mustache.


----------



## Sathori

*Gajeel's grown some fins!!*

Here's a before/after shot of my HM boy Gajeel. I never realized how much he changed until I looked at the photo of when I first got him. WOW have his fins grown!! I bought him as a "Dragonscale DeT", but he turned out to be a halfmoon and looks like he's got some feathering going on :lol:

Before:
View attachment 375042


Today:
View attachment 375050


I had to float him in Gray's tank since Gray is the only thing that Gajeel will flare at. Gajeel is majorly shy, any sign of the net, or gravel vacuum, has him swimming for his hide lol Surprisingly though he has a grudge with his neighbor, Gray, who is in a 10 gallon beside Gajeel's 3 gallon. Maybe it's a tank size jealousy xD


----------



## Bailmint

Gajeel's difference reminded me of Igneel's, he had rounded short fins when I got him and now they're large, ruffled, and have black tips. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Jonthefish

All these transformations are awesome ?!!! Does this happen to all bettas ?! :shock:


----------



## Kiara1125

Sathori said:


> Here's a before/after shot of my HM boy Gajeel. I never realized how much he changed until I looked at the photo of when I first got him. WOW have his fins grown!! I bought him as a "Dragonscale DeT", but he turned out to be a halfmoon and looks like he's got some feathering going on :lol:
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 375042
> 
> 
> Today:
> View attachment 375050
> 
> 
> I had to float him in Gray's tank since Gray is the only thing that Gajeel will flare at. Gajeel is majorly shy, any sign of the net, or gravel vacuum, has him swimming for his hide lol Surprisingly though he has a grudge with his neighbor, Gray, who is in a 10 gallon beside Gajeel's 3 gallon. Maybe it's a tank size jealousy xD


Holy crap!! He went from being a delta tail to a rose tail!


----------



## TheBlur

My latest rehab project. Came to me blind and basically dead. Hopefully he'll be getting re-homed soon 

Week 1








Week 3


----------



## Bailmint

Aw I remember him..


----------



## GBS

Here's my guys transformation. Top left is from early April. Bottom right is from last week:










I must say it's so fun to watch him change.


----------



## Sathori

Bailmint said:


> Gajeel's difference reminded me of Igneel's, he had rounded short fins when I got him and now they're large, ruffled, and have black tips. I'll post pics later.


The ruffling and black tips make me think of a frilly dress xD




Kiara1125 said:


> Holy crap!! He went from being a delta tail to a rose tail!


Yeah! I never really noticed the difference since it happened so slowly, but after I saw a picture of him when I first got him, I was stunned! He has SO MUCH finnage going on, it can sometimes be difficult for him to swim. So I have a big silk plant for him to rest on in his corner while he makes his bubble nest and watch Grey.


----------



## Pony

Karvel when I first got him:









Karvel now:


----------



## Pony

Wow, Moon has marbled like crazy in the short time I've had him.
This is him less than a week ago:









This is him now:









Ignore his weird container right now, lol, the substrate in their tank is being changed so the boys are in whatever containers I could put them in for a couple of days until the dust settles.


----------



## summersea

This is my little man Rio. He is a marble DTHM. He resides in my 29g planted community tank in my high school classroom. Since I brought him in April, Rio has really changed! The students absolutely love to watch him and see how much his blue continues to spread. Now that we are on summer break the kids will be all kinda of surprised when they see him in August. I just love marbles! 

The top pic is a few days after I brought him home from a local pet store (back in April). The bottom pic is him today. Love my boy!


----------



## hrutan

I thought Mr. Kitty was beautiful when I bought him. He darkened a little after I took him to his library home, but not much...until I was clued in about a vital deficiency in his environment.

Before:


2 Days after I added the heater:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well mind as well throw a few of mine in the ring here ^_^

Tiger! Aptly name for his stripes when I bought him when from this...


To this! (He's actually looking for a home right now if you are interested: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=417370)



And Black Hawk who was given to me by my LFS to heal up.


In just a few short week's he's now at this:


----------



## jekeller

*lil Tito*

Haha I just posted my update on my other thread today, then I saw this thread!
He is completley blind hence the super bare tank


----------



## Sathori

lilnaugrim said:


> Well mind as well throw a few of mine in the ring here ^_^
> 
> Tiger! Aptly name for his stripes when I bought him when from this...
> 
> 
> To this! (He's actually looking for a home right now if you are interested: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=417370)
> 
> 
> 
> And Black Hawk who was given to me by my LFS to heal up.
> 
> 
> In just a few short week's he's now at this:



O.O 
Woah.
<3 Loooove both of them.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thanks Sathori!!


----------



## MusicBeam

My late buddy Apollo. The guy at the store said he would probably end up getting a bit more color. He was correct!


----------



## jjchiddick

so what have u been doing to help him


----------



## Bailmint

@jjchiddick, in ideal conditions, Bettas get healthy as do all animals. In Petco-they're all stuck in tiny ammonia-filled cups. So their health and coloration isn't the best or fatal. When these owners adopted them, they were put in bigger space, warm water, and clean water-so they colored up and look healthy now. It's just proper care.


----------



## jjchiddick

o because mine lost his dark blue to a light green and i was just wondering


----------



## Crossroads

My best before and after is of my boy Mako:

Before- 3/28/14









After- 6/28/14


----------



## MusicBeam

Crossroads, he is stunning! Crazy transformation.


----------



## Crossroads

Thanks! I was so happy to see him perk up like he did! He is the closest to my heart so seeing that kind of transformation come about was so awesome. I can't wait to see the before and afters on another rescue I did especially now that his fins are healing.


----------



## MusicBeam

Make sure to post picks when it happens!


----------



## myexplodingcat

My mom thought I was nuts at first for taking Simon home, not believing that this "ugly gray homeless fish" would become colorful like I said he would. But he didn't even take a week to go bright red!

All it really took was clean water. In fact, we had to stop at Fareway on the way home, so I replaced half his cup water with bottled drinking water in the car. When we came out, his color had already spread more into his fins. Poor dude just didn't want to be swimming in ammonia.

That first pic is on my desk at home, by the way. That was after I'd replaced half the water. I don't have a good pic of him in the store, but he was worse.

Of course, good food and lots of plants to hide in didn't hurt!


----------



## BettaDew

Cant wait to see how he turns out!


----------



## MusicBeam

I want to try doing something like that. Buying an unhealthy one with bad coloring and nursing him to health to see what he turns into


----------



## MameJenny

I think it's amazing how much their color changes when they get stressed. Granite had a pretty dramatic color change in his old home over the course of a few months...and it happened in the course of three days with me. :shock:

When he first came home:









Now:


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's looking really good Mame! :-D


----------



## Crossroads

My rescue's progress









He's still got a ways to go on fin growth and getting color back....I think. Theres no telling what color he's supposed to be. But its amazing what TLC does for bettas.


----------



## lilnaugrim

He looks like a Chocolate Dalmatian :-D


----------



## Crossroads

He's also got the black edgings on his scales like a pineapple, thats whats got me a bit confused about his true colors. I'm not sure if he'll stay dark and be a chocolate or end up getting lighter and becoming a pineapple?

Edit: Went and looked up chocos and saw the black edging haha. Didn't see it the first time I looked


----------



## lilnaugrim

Np! Chocolate's can sort of vary to having just dark edges to the scales but their body should be much darker than their fins mostly and should have a brownish look to the body. They can have some blue irid on the body but minimal to no irid is ideal technically ^_^


----------



## Crossroads

He has some blue irid in the light, its mostly along one strip on his back:

























He was recovering from SBD....first two pictures make the tank look dirty but it's just how my camera does flash. It gets really bright then really dark. Also, dirty tank walls xD

I also went looking for chocolate dalmatians...doesn't seem to be very common haha


----------



## lilnaugrim

He does look awfully bloated, was he just fed there? How do you know it was SBD?

Sorry, don't mean to take over the thread, we can talk about him in PM if you want instead


----------



## MiniMango101

It's so amazing how betta fish change after a bit of proper care, I bet they're REALLY happy


----------



## Seki

My little rescue girl Lila! I found her shoved behind all the other cups in a filthy cup at Petco. When the manager saw me holding that cup, he looked embarrassed and said I could have her for fifty cents since she'd been there "forever". I think he didn't think she was going to make it. But look at this little girl now, she's thriving in my sorority!!

Before

















After









































I was thinking she was a little VT before, but... the shortness of the anal fin and the nice, squared-off look to it... anyone else think she might be a PK female?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks more like parents were VtxPK, the tail is still growing and shouldn't be that long if it were a PK. She also looks like the tail is going to droop too much like a VT so my vote is a VT mutt ;-)


----------



## fleetfish

*Radagast*

Radagast when I just brought him home yesterday. He was still feeling extremely stressed out and at that point I wasn't sure if he was going to make it, or even what gender he was. He's gotten a bit of fungus but it's cleared up. 




The little guy has come out of his shell and now likes to nibble my fingers ... such a cutiepie <333


----------



## Seki

Haha if the other girls would let that tail grow, maybe we could see its actual shape! She's been nipped a bit ever since she's recovered and gotten a bit of an attitude about her. I saw her flaring at Kira the other day! lol But I'm happy to see the aggression, it means she's feeling so much better! And look at how rich her color has become. I love this little lady!


----------



## Fawnleaf

This is Paxton, my only fish at the moment! I got him in April from Petco. He was very small, pale, etc. He now lives in his 14 gallon, which he has all to himself  

Before is the first image (I can't figure out how to separate them). The others are the after pics <-- The second and third pictures of him in his cup were just after a water change  I use the the cup he came in for water changes, he doesn't live in it 

ahhh they're sideways  sorry


----------



## Kiara1125

Fawnleaf, you have such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Fawnleaf

Thanks!!  I was really surprised how much he changed! I was so excited to find a marble (I have always been enchanted watching other people post pics of their changing colors  ) but no such luck haha he just filled out his colors and now he's a solid blue  But a really beautiful color, I think. Not a typical shade of blue. My other blue bettas have been lighter and more matted, if that makes sense  He's got an iridescence on his scales  very cute though


----------



## InStitches

posting Lemon's change here  The difference between the two images is two weeks.

before:

View attachment 396338


after:

View attachment 396346


----------



## Fawnleaf

OMG it's like your plakat decided to grow some serious finnage  Adorable!!!


----------



## Jonthefish

Lemon is SOOO cute !!! :3


----------



## Sabina88

Kestrel my blind EE rescue, ive only had him for 3 weeks now but his fins are looking better and starting to really open up and grow. If only he would let me get a good photo of his nice pretty fins all open :roll:

This was him the day I got him
View attachment 400466


And this was the best photo I could get of his fins now. I know its not a big difference and this photo doesn't really show case how his fins look now (fish are so hard to work sometimes :evil: :lol
View attachment 400474


----------



## MusicBeam

Sabina, he is gorgeous! His coloring is definetly brighter and his fins look fuller. Can't wait to see how he is in a few more weeks


----------



## KlutzyGal

Wow, so many of these before and after pictures are amazing! Such transformations! 

This is my boy Loki, the 'before' picture I took the day I was bringing him home and still in his Petco cup. I knew he had colored up, but I didn't realize just how much, or how much his fins had grown, until I put the two shots together.


----------



## aquagreen

Nice job, Klutzygal. I had a betta like yours once...for a few days. I named him Royal. I think he had ammonia poisoning though...just suddenly went belly-up.


----------



## Kiara1125

This is Sycorax ... now named Okami. He was mine originally and then my mother-in-law took him when I moved to Indiana for 6 months (she decided to rename him and she chose the name I had for one of my previous bettas). He made a huge turnaround and is gorgeous now (along with being huge!), constantly begging for pellets. He lives in his 5g hex and he's as happy as can be.

Please ignore my weirdoness. xD

First bought:









At home for a few days:









Had him for almost 7 months:









His tank:


----------



## TeeAndToby

Here's Toby's before and after photos  The first one is the day I brought him home, and the second one is one week later. Updates to come as I have him longer.


----------



## Kiara1125

Toby is such a gorgeous betta! I don't know whether to call him a black and blue marble or a piebald.


----------



## BettaStarter24

I'd go with Piebald Kiara1125. The black on his side seems to just have been colored up.


----------



## TeeAndToby

Thank you, Toby appreciates the compliment. And I've been calling him a piebald, but I'm not too well versed in colours yet to say for certain >,<


----------



## BettaStarter24

I'd say he was piebald, marble is more if his colors drastically changed, like if he was how he is now and say tomorrow he was pitch black (over exaggerating but yeah...) He's really pretty


----------



## EarthboundEquinox

I know I posted a thread for Taiyou, but I can't help but share him again here. He's just changed so much. <3

Before:










After:


----------



## Tree

wow what a change Taiyou had! 8D


----------



## Tree

so Anchovy jumped out of his tank a while ago and here is his before picture when I put him back in: 










and now the recovery!


----------



## Sathori

Ooh! Taiyou is beautiful!!


Great job on getting Anchovy back into good shape, Tree! His fins are looking nice and healthy again!


----------



## logisticsguy

Not a real before and after but this is Gilligan at only a few days old with a face just like his Dad.










This is Gilligan now almost 11 weeks later.


----------



## Lettuce

That is awesome  I always wondered what they looked like as babies and how they would turn out if raised by someone other than petco/petsmart.


----------



## Mercury

Awwww! Baby Gilligan is so cute! He grew up to be a pretty boy. :-D


----------



## SplashyBetta

This is Watermelon a few days after I got him:









Four months later: (Sorry it's sideways)


----------



## fleetfish

Here is my little chocolate terror, Radagast. It's been almost ten days with him and he's growing like a weed. He's extremely active and aggressive, loves to build his nest and attack fingers. He's quite a character ^__^





Here he is when I first brought him home.


----------



## Kiara1125

So adorable! He's an orange pineapple. Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Tree

Sathori said:


> Ooh! Taiyou is beautiful!!
> 
> 
> Great job on getting Anchovy back into good shape, Tree! His fins are looking nice and healthy again!



thanks =) I am very happy he survived! <3 <3 <3 in no time at all, he will look like he did a month a go. =)


----------



## starlight910

Wow Radagast looks gorgeous!


----------



## aquagreen

Gilligan is beautiful!

Tree--great job. How did you manage to encourage the fin regrowth? Trying to help my rosetail recover from tail issues right now.
It seems those pectoral fins, once ripped, never quite heal, huh? I guess it's bc they're constantly in motion?


----------



## Tree

aquagreen said:


> Gilligan is beautiful!
> 
> Tree--great job. How did you manage to encourage the fin regrowth? Trying to help my rosetail recover from tail issues right now.
> It seems those pectoral fins, once ripped, never quite heal, huh? I guess it's bc they're constantly in motion?


I use Stress coat and Indian Almond leaves. 
yeah those pecs never seem to wanna be a nice round shape after they rip.


----------



## aquagreen

Tree said:


> I use Stress coat and Indian Almond leaves.
> yeah those pecs never seem to wanna be a nice round shape after they rip.


I'm always reading about the Almond leaves but haven't tried them. I'm not even sure where I can find them. Hmm. Maybe I need to check out that fancy fish shop near me again? I doubt they have it though....


----------



## taybow

*Jean Val Jacques*

*When I first got him: *

View attachment 402306

April 29, 2013

*A month ago*, before he became sick and passed:

View attachment 402314

June 2014

Major change in tail colors! And always made lovely bubble nests. 

View attachment 402322


rip, Jacques.


----------



## bettafishfins

Before and after


----------



## aquagreen

Sorry for your loss, taybow.  He was quite beautiful.


----------



## taybow

aquagreen said:


> Sorry for your loss, taybow.  He was quite beautiful.


Thank you, he was amazing <3


----------



## jasmine8

.. Why can't I figure out how to delete a post


----------



## lilnaugrim

jasmine8 said:


> .. Why can't I figure out how to delete a post


You can't lol, but you can ask a mod to delete it if you really want it gone ^_^


----------



## elledreen

fleetfish said:


> Here is my little chocolate terror, Radagast. It's been almost ten days with him and he's growing like a weed. He's extremely active and aggressive, loves to build his nest and attack fingers. He's quite a character ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is when I first brought him home.


LOTR names for the win!! Here is Thorin, in a "reverse" before and after, meaning before he started biting and then after. He actually bites pretty "neatly", usually ends up in a fairly straight line. I still love him even though he has emotional issues lol. Left is day one, right is a few days ago. he hasn't changed color drastically but his sort of effervescent turquoise is more prominent.


----------



## Tiffazure

I first saw Begeta when I came to visit my brother, he had gotten him just a "filler" for his god awful bowl he bought. He didn't know anything about bettas, and the fish himself was starting to develop finrot. Eventually, I was able to adopt the fish, name him, and move him into a more suitable tank.  

This is when I first moved him into his new home. Most of his fins were deteriorated. Sorry about the lighting. 










And this is him, three weeks later. His fins are growing back so they're still spotty looking but he's been showing improvement.


----------



## InStitches

I love fin growth like that! good job with him


----------



## MusicBeam

elledreen said:


> LOTR names for the win!! Here is Thorin, in a "reverse" before and after, meaning before he started biting and then after. He actually bites pretty "neatly", usually ends up in a fairly straight line. I still love him even though he has emotional issues lol. Left is day one, right is a few days ago. he hasn't changed color drastically but his sort of effervescent turquoise is more prominent.


It looks like he has fin rot. His fin isn't rounded :/


----------



## lilnaugrim

MusicBeam said:


> It looks like he has fin rot. His fin isn't rounded :/


It doesn't have to be rounded at all if he bites it all off....he's definitely biting and that's new growth you see at the edge of his tail...


----------



## elledreen

Yes he is a naught boy, his biting has been ongoing, he just never allows it to fully grow back. I think it's too heavy for him, I try to look him over for new growth, damage or fin rot & exercise him daily to keep him occupied but I think it's just how he is. I love him but it does make me a bit sad seeing lovely, full halfmoon tails compared to his shredded tail :-( ah well. At least he's healthy!


----------



## fleetfish

Thorin's gorgeous! I need to get current pics of Radagast. It's crazy how much he's growing and colouring up.


----------



## BettaDew

elledreen said:


> LOTR names for the win!! Here is Thorin, in a "reverse" before and after, meaning before he started biting and then after. He actually bites pretty "neatly", usually ends up in a fairly straight line. I still love him even though he has emotional issues lol. Left is day one, right is a few days ago. he hasn't changed color drastically but his sort of effervescent turquoise is more prominent.


Beautiful!


----------



## BettaStarter24

Jasper:

View attachment 408042


and now

View attachment 408050


Castiel:

View attachment 408018


View attachment 408034


and now

View attachment 408026


Oliver:

View attachment 408058


and now

View attachment 408066


----------



## Bailmint

Oliver is definitely a favorite, I love how long his anal fin is! Even if it isn't IBC standard, I looooove long anal fins <3.


----------



## fleetfish

Radagast today! 

He's getting some flowy finnage and has a telltale black outline coming in - not rot but characteristics of his pineapple/chocolate colour. I love this little boy!





Just zoomin'


----------



## BettaStarter24

Bailmint said:


> Oliver is definitely a favorite, I love how long his anal fin is! Even if it isn't IBC standard, I looooove long anal fins <3.


He's one of my favorite bettas too. I think the long anal fin gives him character.


----------



## elledreen

fleetfish said:


> Radagast today!
> 
> He's getting some flowy finnage and has a telltale black outline coming in - not rot but characteristics of his pineapple/chocolate colour. I love this little boy!


I LOVE how Radagast's fins have gotten flowy like that, he's beautiful! I was never a fan of yellow/gold bettas until I got Thorin, now I appreciate the gold & yellow tones more. Thorin also has the black outline but he chews it all off, silly boy


----------



## Jonthefish

Jon the day I got him ( june-ish I belive )









Today ! 









Such a difference in only a couple months , don't know if you could tell but 1st pic was like slightly clamped white fins with a yellow-y orange body . But now he is a neon almost glow in the dark orange with purple tinted translucent fins !! lol .


----------



## aquagreen

Love Radagast and Jon (crazy, neat colors). They're all beautiful though.


----------



## jasmine8

View attachment 408418


Before

View attachment 408378


After

Thought I bought a pink fish, and he turned out to be purple and blue :shock2:


----------



## Kiara1125

jasmine8 said:


> View attachment 408418
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> View attachment 408378
> 
> 
> After
> 
> Thought I bought a pink fish, and he turned out to be purple and blue :shock2:


You need to redo the attachments. They don't work.


----------



## Pony

Moon before, in his Aquabid ad









Moon today:


----------



## Jonthefish

Very pretty ! I love the pose he is in in the after photo ! I might draw him !! :-D


----------



## Pony

Aurora as a teeny blub









Aurora now:


----------



## Pony

Jonthefish said:


> Very pretty ! I love the pose he is in in the after photo ! I might draw him !! :-D


Thank you!! That would be awesome :-D


----------



## summersea

Here is my little double tail, halfmoon LFS boy Gregor! When I got him he was mostly white with some patches of blue...

View attachment 412682


...Now that he has been in my 29g community tank in my classroom for 4 months he has really marbled! (sorry the pic is a bit blurry but he doesn't sit still very often lol)

View attachment 412690


My students love to watch his transformation! I am secretly hoping he changes colors again just to continue to watch the process ;-)


----------



## SheCaMo

Louie, when i first got him in April


and yesterday


----------



## KonceitedKing

This is my first time posting on a forum so I hope my pictures come out alright. I have three Betta's but I'll post a picture of my third one. He passed away recently and I want to share how pretty he was.

This is Legion when I found him at Walmart.









This isn't a really good picture, but at least he's looking at the camera.


----------



## Crossroads

Back on page 61, I posted my VT rescue Natal. Tomorrow will mark the 2 month marker of me owning him:
6/23:
Just brought him home, pale and ragged. He was almost missing one of his pelvic fins and the other was nothing more than a long thin ray.
View attachment 418282

7/1:
Not quite so pale after settling into his warm spacious 10g. Fins still ragged.
View attachment 418290

7/13:
Recovering in a hospital tank from a battle with SBD. Still bloated, but fins have shown regrowth. Tail divot almost completely healed.
View attachment 418298

8/17:
Natal is healthy and constantly patrolling his tank! All fins are almost fully recovered.
View attachment 418306

View attachment 418314


----------



## Deadflwr

Well here is one of my favorites little guys... Goblin. Wanted to share his before and after.


----------



## Kiara1125

Deadflwr said:


> Well here is one of my favorites little guys... Goblin. Wanted to share his before and after.


Goblin is gorgeous! I love the patch of solid red on his dorsal. He has gorgeous and immaculate fins! I love how absolutely amazing he is. :-D


----------



## Deadflwr

Kiara1125 said:


> Goblin is gorgeous! I love the patch of solid red on his dorsal. He has gorgeous and immaculate fins! I love how absolutely amazing he is. :-D


Thank you. I was lucky to find him. I didn't get him the first time I saw him. I waited a few days. So glad he was still there. I knew he was going to be awesome! He's a feisty little guy too. Loves to show off when I visit with him.


----------



## aquagreen

So, I've only had my newest boy for six days now, but here is his first before and after. He's still in his temporary home while I help him grow out his fins a bit and get his new tank all set up. (He was an impulse buy.)

I apologize for the pic quality...I have no idea why I'm so awful at taking pictures....

On the left is the before (in his cup--don't worry, he's not still in the cup), on the right is today.

View attachment 422338


----------



## Deadflwr

aquagreen said:


> So, I've only had my newest boy for six days now, but here is his first before and after. He's still in his temporary home while I help him grow out his fins a bit and get his new tank all set up. (He was an impulse buy.)
> 
> I apologize for the pic quality...I have no idea why I'm so awful at taking pictures....
> 
> On the left is the before (in his cup--don't worry, he's not still in the cup), on the right is today.
> 
> View attachment 422338


Its amazing what getting them out of those little cups do for them. He's looking good.


----------



## aquagreen

Deadflwr said:


> Its amazing what getting them out of those little cups do for them. He's looking good.


Thanks. :smile: He's beautiful. I can't stop staring at him. His body is teal in some lights, purple in others.


----------



## Deadflwr

aquagreen said:


> Thanks. :smile: He's beautiful. I can't stop staring at him. His body is teal in some lights, purple in others.


Nice. You'll have to post another after picture again when you get him in his new home. :-D


----------



## Deadflwr

Well I've been eyeballing this guy for about a week. I mentioned him to my daughter and she thought he would be cool because he is her school colors - Red, White, and Blue. So I got him for her. He will be her 2nd Betta.
Will post after picture later... Forgot this was the before and after thread. My bad.


----------



## Lefitte

I've got a nice little before and after tale! This little guy I got back in April from PetSmart. I couldn't pass him up. Saw him one day and then went back a few days later to buy a 5.5g that was on sale and couldn't help myself. His name is Kirakira which means 'sparkle' in Japanese.

Before!


















Just two weeks later after munching on the snail's algae wafer. Silly fish. He loves them, good thing I don't really need to feed them. *sigh* He bloats like crazy any time I do.









One and a half months after coming home!









June.


















He's so hard to photograph and changes color depending on the lighting. There's almost no part of his body that's a pale color anymore. He's all light pinks and blues with mottled purples except for a funny patch on his head. It's really hard to show just how colorful he is but he continues to add color and get more vibrant and darker every day! He's so much fun to have, active and gorgeous!


----------



## Deadflwr

Wow Kirakira is amazing. He's turned into a beautiful fish. I bet you never thought he would turn out the way he did.


----------



## Kithy

Lefitte, he's lovely, wow!


----------



## cmoore13

This was Tobias when I first got him from Petco on 07/24/2014








Then a week later, 08/01/2014, I noticed that he had some mild fin rot :/








It has been a month, and his fins are almost back to normal, and he is a happy little fella!


----------



## Deadflwr

He's very pretty! I love seeing how they change.


----------



## IntrovertEJL

I know I've posted here before, but it was several months ago, and I've since seen more significant changes in Edmond than what I imagined I saw at first. 

Day 1:









Today:









It's not that he was unhealthy when I got him, but he looks way healthier now. His tail looks really curled, but I think that's due to the pH of my tap water (around 8). He also had rips in his tail at one point that have contributed to the curled look of his tail. I may try out some rooibos tea in his tank if I can figure out how that works.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

SheCaMo said:


> Louie, when i first got him in April
> 
> 
> and yesterday


wow his bubblenest doe!


----------



## Kiara1125

IntrovertEJL said:


> It's not that he was unhealthy when I got him, but he looks way healthier now. His tail looks really curled, but I think that's due to the pH of my tap water (around 8). He also had rips in his tail at one point that have contributed to the curled look of his tail. I may try out some rooibos tea in his tank if I can figure out how that works.


You're actually wrong on that, so don't worry about it. The curled look is because he has extra branching in his rays. He's considered a rosetail. They are very beautiful, in my opinion, and are more prone to swimming problems. As long as his fins heal quickly when he rips or nips them, he's fine. Are you sure he's nipping his fins, though? What do they look like when he nips them? It doesn't look like he has nipped his tail, honestly.

Also, I wouldn't add anything into the tank. If he is nipping his fins, it's due to stress. Find the problem quickly and remove it. It might be that his tank is too big and it's hard for him to swim. It might also be that he sees another betta or fish and he's taking the anger and pent up energy out on himself. Think like he does. If you see a male betta with a beautiful tail, you want to rip him to shreds because he's competition. If you see a part of a tail at the corner of your eye, even if it's yours, you will bite it and defeat the competition. This is how I've always thought about it.


----------



## IntrovertEJL

I don't think he's biting his tail. I haven't seen any rips recently, but when I first got him I noticed he kept getting new, tiny tears at the end of his tail. It was like he had rubbed against something sharp and it split the end of his tail. He also had a few scrapes along his scales around the same time. At that point I still had some plastic plants in his tank which I have since removed. Now all he has are live plants, and I haven't noticed any tears since.

I just thought the rooibos tea might keep his tail from curling. If that's not the case, all the better -- I'm glad to know it's not from something I've done wrong.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I do agree that it isn't curling but I don't see any biting either. I can see in your avatar Introvert that he had some splits which you are right, most likely came from the plastic plants; that's pretty normal. But he's a very nicely formed Rose Tail for sure! The black is all natural and everything ^_^ he's looking very good!

You can still use the tea if you like to, it's not something that would hurt him at all! It's not necessary but it's still a nice addition though!


----------



## starkissed

Lefitte, beautiful fish!


----------



## Deadflwr

My boy Goblin has been changing quite a bit. When I first got him (about a month a go) and today. He's starting to get some yellow on him. Was surprised to see that.


----------



## BettaDew

introvertejl said:


> i know i've posted here before, but it was several months ago, and i've since seen more significant changes in edmond than what i imagined i saw at first.
> 
> day 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not that he was unhealthy when i got him, but he looks way healthier now. His tail looks really curled, but i think that's due to the ph of my tap water (around 8). He also had rips in his tail at one point that have contributed to the curled look of his tail. I may try out some rooibos tea in his tank if i can figure out how that works.


 
beautiful !


----------



## daydreamer311

Wow I have really enjoyed reading this thread. I hope my little guy gets better so I can share some pics


----------



## BettaDew

daydreamer311 said:


> Wow I have really enjoyed reading this thread. I hope my little guy gets better so I can share some pics


We can't wait to see your little guy! Do you have a picture of him yet?!


----------



## TimeyWimey10

*Before and After*

:shock:
View attachment 497386


View attachment 497394


I have only had her for a week!


----------



## chlorp101

Here is mine, less than a week apart.
Before:








After:


----------



## chlorp101

Timey, your fish transformation is amazing. I like the tiny dots in her fins.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, warm, clean water and a loving home make such a difference!


----------



## LaRougeRaven

This was the day I got him (December 8th)









This was 5 days after he was in my house.









He is just getting over his fin rot, this is him today


----------



## Sadist

She's still a bit delicate, but I'd like to think I put a little weight on her. Some of it is eggs, though. She's been stripey for days, now.


----------



## Fenghuang

My as of yet still unnamed HMPK

At the store


This morning


----------



## Sadist

Wow, he's really colored up!


----------



## Roxy

1. When I first got him
2. 1 Month
3. Now ( 2 Months )


----------



## TimeyWimey10

A few days behind over here, but thanks Chlorp. I can't believe how much darker your EE got! I am still in awe how much they can change given the right care/love.


----------



## xShainax

Koza when I got her 3 weeks ago, and yesterday


----------



## summersea

Here are my two current biggest changes in appearance.

The first one is Hooke who is a DeT that lives in a 2g soil-based planted tank (with heater and sponge filter) in my classroom. He was very pale and stressed when I first picked him out but loved his coloration. The above is after I changed his water to freshwater and given a plant clipping in his petstore cup (was being transported the next morning to my classroom). The bottom pic is yesterday after 6 months. He has such personality!! <3

View attachment 500306


The second one is one of my recent additions. Teal'c is a HM who I originally thought was just going to be a white with light grizzle pattern on his body. Low and behold he turned out to be a marble!! He is still changing though the change is not as fast as it was a first. He is starting to get red "highlights" on both his top and bottom fins and his face is turning black. He thinks he is a manly betta...even though he is the smallest of my betta bunch! :lol: The top is right after he was acclimated to his new 5g soil based planted tank. Bottom one is two days ago (so 6 weeks apart).

View attachment 500298


----------



## BettaDew

summersea said:


> Here are my two current biggest changes in appearance.
> 
> The first one is Hooke who is a DeT that lives in a 2g soil-based planted tank (with heater and sponge filter) in my classroom. He was very pale and stressed when I first picked him out but loved his coloration. The above is after I changed his water to freshwater and given a plant clipping in his petstore cup (was being transported the next morning to my classroom). The bottom pic is yesterday after 6 months. He has such personality!! <3
> 
> View attachment 500306
> 
> 
> The second one is one of my recent additions. Teal'c is a HM who I originally thought was just going to be a white with light grizzle pattern on his body. Low and behold he turned out to be a marble!! He is still changing though the change is not as fast as it was a first. He is starting to get red "highlights" on both his top and bottom fins and his face is turning black. He thinks he is a manly betta...even though he is the smallest of my betta bunch! :lol: The top is right after he was acclimated to his new 5g soil based planted tank. Bottom one is two days ago (so 6 weeks apart).
> 
> View attachment 500298


Oh wow those are great colors you've got there summer sea!


----------



## BettaDew

cmoore13 said:


> This was Tobias when I first got him from Petco on 07/24/2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a week later, 08/01/2014, I noticed that he had some mild fin rot :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a month, and his fins are almost back to normal, and he is a happy little fella!


Oh wow I love those colors! Great job!


----------



## Bettabubble3

Buppy after 3 weeks


----------



## summersea

BettaDew said:


> Oh wow those are great colors you've got there summer sea!


Thanks BettaDew!! I love brightly colored or oddly colored bettas :-D

Here is Teal'c today. He now has more red in both top and bottom fins plus his face has filled in black...except his lips are still whitish lol Silly Marbles!!



(sorry for the blurry pics...he doesn't sit still for photo shoots anymore lol)

View attachment 501626


View attachment 501642


----------



## SplashyBetta

Java's colour has filled in a lot since I got him, especially on his fins.
When I brought him home:








A week later:


----------



## konstargirl

Hmm where do I start? Emerald when she first came home on January 13, 2014 She was so skinny.










And her today! Now she has some black and red in her!!










And this is Snow White when she first came home. She was so tiny and stressed(first picture)

















Snow White today!


----------



## Sadist

They look much happier!


----------



## JHatchett

Starbuck when I got him.









Starbuck now









Gabrielle when I brought her home









Gabby now









Leviathan when I got him.









Now


----------



## konstargirl

logisticsguy said:


> Not a real before and after but this is Gilligan at only a few days old with a face just like his Dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Gilligan now almost 11 weeks later.


What a big difference. He was a cute baby. <3

Sadist: Thank you. <3


----------



## PrettyLittlePage

This little girl has been with me for nearly a month now and her color changes daily! I can't wait until she's fully grown ^.^ She has the largest personality and she tells me when she's hungry by staring at me at the corner of her tank. I could walk anywhere and there she would be, her two beautiful eyes begging me for food. I defiantly love the connection you gain by taking in a baby betta  The pictures are 1) Her second day home. 2) Three days later. 4) Today! 10 days before our "one month" anniversary:lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

Here you go, just a couple of my current rescues


----------



## lilnaugrim

MoonShadow said:


> Here you go, just a couple of my current rescues


LE GASP!!! She'd be perfect for my breeding!! You found her at your store? She's absolutely stunning!


----------



## MoonShadow

yupp! As a little tiny baby. She's still little has a lot more growing to do! But gorgeous right?


----------



## konstargirl

I'm still fascinated with your before and afters Moonshadows!


----------



## Magickarp05

I have some before and after pics of Lecter to share with you guys. Sorry if the pics are bad. I'm still using my 3DS as a camera >.< 

Before:









After:


----------



## BettaDew

MoonShadow said:


> Here you go, just a couple of my current rescues


Oh wow! Gotta love those transformations! I specially liked the dumbo ears one!


----------



## BettaDew

What a beautiful betta!



konstargirl said:


> What a big difference. He was a cute baby. <3
> 
> Sadist: Thank you. <3


----------



## NightStars

April 7th first day I got him
View attachment 541689


& Today. 
View attachment 541697


----------



## DangerousAngel

Here is my sweet Dangerous the day I got him








And here he is now


----------



## BettaStarter24

My VT Sammy when I got him

View attachment 542810


and Sammy today

View attachment 542818


----------



## Sadist

Wow, it's amazing how much they color up!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sammy really colored up! It's amazing how they color up after you first get them!


----------



## AngelFins

I've posted here for Sami... But this little guy's change inspired my step dad's terrible (and racist) joke.... DX 










after only a week my betta turned from that to black... Which prompted the joke and his new name! My friend and I had decided Pongo (after the dad in 101 dalmations due to his spots) but with his new white mask and black body we decided he looked like the grim reaper, and his name is now Grimm










I wish I had a more recent image tho! he's sooooo dark now and the tips of his fins have turned red along with the blue mixed into his body! But he's so dang hyperactive


----------



## Tree

have to show you the progress when Anchovy jumped out of his tank:


----------



## Sadist

Wow, he looks much better! I'm glad he survived!


----------



## kaleigh

This is Moses the day I got him and yesterday. He has definitely brightened up!


----------



## Tree

sadist said:


> wow, he looks much better! I'm glad he survived!


ikr? =)


----------



## rubbie5837

Fu-Hua
first picture is the day I brought him home
second is today: 2 days later


----------



## SplashyBetta

Mochi day 1:








And 6 months later:


----------



## BettaDew

rubbie5837 said:


> Fu-Hua
> first picture is the day I brought him home
> second is today: 2 days later


Awesome change!


----------



## BettaDew

AngelFins said:


> I've posted here for Sami... But this little guy's change inspired my step dad's terrible (and racist) joke.... DX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after only a week my betta turned from that to black... Which prompted the joke and his new name! My friend and I had decided Pongo (after the dad in 101 dalmations due to his spots) but with his new white mask and black body we decided he looked like the grim reaper, and his name is now Grimm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a more recent image tho! he's sooooo dark now and the tips of his fins have turned red along with the blue mixed into his body! But he's so dang hyperactive


Gourgeous fish!


----------



## Tattoo Tippy

This thread makes my heart happy!


----------



## BettaDew

rubbie5837 said:


> Fu-Hua
> first picture is the day I brought him home
> second is today: 2 days later


Oh wow LOVED the change!!


----------



## hersheys

Day I got him:









About a month later:


----------



## Sadist

Wow, he seems bigger as well as brighter! It's amazing how they bloom in a good home.

Fu-Hua's change seems to be the biggest to me! Imagine buying a mostly white fish and having him turn all of those colors!

Mochi looks like he may still be growing. I love seeing babies grow up!


----------



## rubbie5837

Yeah. Fu-hua was so drastic. I almost thought for a second that someone swapped him. (Like parents used to do to thier young child's fish that died) It's been about a month and he is almost completely black now. The red, green and blue (along with those striking orange eyes) only show up with flash. He also has gotten zigzag stripes on his fins. Oh and angelfins, Grimm could be my shukie's twin. They look just alike.


----------



## BettaDew

hersheys said:


> Day I got him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About a month later:


What a heart change you've got there!


----------



## arabian61

Bonsai Before on April 24, 2015









Bonsai Now on May 11, 2015


----------



## Sadist

Wow, those changes are huge!


----------



## BettaStarter24

Blaine Before: 

View attachment 558506


Blaine after (forgive the bubbles, moved the fish from school to home so they got a full water change today):

View attachment 558514


View attachment 558522


----------



## BettaDew

Nice plaque! Cool color change!


----------



## MoonShadow

Here is Gunner when I got him in February









And here he is now


----------



## DangerousAngel

WOAH! He is simply stunning!


----------



## BettaDew

BettaDew said:


> Nice plaque! Cool color change!


Oh wow he looks so different! Great colors!


----------



## NightStars

Gunner is gorgeous. I love his colors.


----------



## Mermen

*My little guy!*

I call him Lazarus due to the fact he was very close to death when I found him on a trip to Petsmart. They had him marked down to half price, knowing that he was sick, and I talked the lady down a few more dollars due to the fact that he was laying over on his side. I was not sure if I could bring him back or not! I put him in a .5 gallon container for about a week doing daily complet water changes, and about a week later I put him in a Kritter keeper. I have now had him a little over 3 weeks and he seems to be doing great! Anyway here is some pictures of my little guy!

His little cup said that he was a Dragon scale, crown tail not really sure about the Dragon part. Any Ideas?? What color would you say he is? He as red at the ends of his fins, body is a blue and fins and tail start blue, go greenish, and end with red.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow what a change!

I think I may need to get a rescue fish! I've always love the idea! But I have so little room due to breeding! hmmph. Maybe when all the fry are sold I'll get a couple of rescue fish


----------



## BettaDew

Oh wow what a great change! He also looks very unique, keep up the good work!


----------



## BettaDew

arabian61 said:


> Bonsai Before on April 24, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsai Now on May 11, 2015


Sudden change of colors there, and very nice dumbo ears!


----------



## rubbie5837

Fu-hua now.


----------



## BettaDew

Good job rubbie5837 !


----------



## SplashyBetta

Pearl when I first got her:









Pearl now:


----------



## BettaDew

SplashyBetta said:


> Pearl when I first got her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl now:


Oh how pretty, I have recently also bought one of those.


----------



## Sadist

To me, his healthy pictures look like blue with red wash. Great job bringing him back from death's door!



Mermen said:


> His little cup said that he was a Dragon scale, crown tail not really sure about the Dragon part. Any Ideas?? What color would you say he is? He as red at the ends of his fins, body is a blue and fins and tail start blue, go greenish, and end with red.


----------



## BettaDew

BettaStarter24 said:


> Jasper:
> 
> View attachment 408042
> 
> 
> and now
> 
> View attachment 408050
> 
> 
> Castiel:
> 
> View attachment 408018
> 
> 
> View attachment 408034
> 
> 
> and now
> 
> View attachment 408026
> 
> 
> Oliver:
> 
> View attachment 408058
> 
> 
> and now
> 
> View attachment 408066


Oh wow those were really great changes!


----------



## BettaDew

Kithy said:


> What kind of camera do you have O_O


Beautiful changes!


----------



## BettaStarter24

Ok Since the little turd wont stop changing I feel the need to post an updated before and after of Blaine. 

Before: 
View attachment 574530


Today:

View attachment 574538


----------



## Elleth

*Eowyn Before and After*

Before:









After:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Her face in the last one! LMAO! Priceless! :lol:


----------



## Elleth

Yes! XD I was so excited when my sister got that shot.


----------



## Strawberry12

Kairi when I first brought her home, weak and in a broken cup with 1/2" of water. 










Now she's totally full of it- 











I love her to death <3 She's such a sweetheart.


----------



## BettaDew

BettaStarter24 said:


> Ok Since the little turd wont stop changing I feel the need to post an updated before and after of Blaine.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 574530
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> View attachment 574538


Oh wow! beautiful betta!


----------



## mazakai

I've had Garmin for almost a month, here's his before & after!


----------



## Aquastar

His highness Mufasa. My HM from ptsmart, from the last batch of unhappy bettas. After his batch, they were all healthy and alive in their cups. 

*After (pic 1): Longer fins, darker colour, no vertical stripes, confident looking. You can't see in it the pictures, but he had a bad rip in his tail.*


----------



## tiffanylucky

Jaws:

When I bought him from petco:

















Ten months later: 
(His power cord for the lights in his tank was in the way, I'm sorry about it photo bombing the picture.)









I don't have good before and after pictures of sassy girl tiffy because I got her when she was a year old, she is around three years old now.


----------

